# Авиация > Современность >  Что вы думаете по поводу "Еврофайтера"?

## fulcrum

Что по вашему мнению лучше модернизированный МиГ-29 или Ef-2000?

----------


## juky-puky

> Что по вашему мнению лучше модернизированный МиГ-29 или Ef-2000?


- EF-2000 имеет смысл сравнивать только с Рафалем.

----------


## Viggen

> Что по вашему мнению лучше модернизированный МиГ-29 или Ef-2000?


"Еврофайтер" засчет силовой установки, БРЭО и вооружения. Но при этом "Еврофайтер" недоделанный самолет, хотя и не до такой степени, как 9.15.

----------


## airwolf

Не нравится он мне :?

----------


## An-Z

Наверно можно будет сравнивать, когда количество МиГ-29М появится на вооружении хотя бы нескольких полков.. а так, какой смысл в сравнениии выставочного экземпляра со строевой машиной?

----------


## Жора

Утверждаю: строевой, немодернизированный, самый обычный МИГ-29 уделает любой "Еврофайтер" на любой дистанции, при любой погоде и в любое время дня и ночи.
Штатным клоунам форума прошу не беспокоиться.  :Wink:

----------


## Viggen

Утверждаю: строевой, немодернизированный, самый обычный "Еврофайтер" уделает любой МИГ-29 на любой дистанции, при любой погоде и в любое время дня и ночи.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> Утверждаю: строевой, немодернизированный, самый обычный МИГ-29 уделает любой "Еврофайтер" на любой дистанции, при любой погоде и в любое время дня и ночи.
> Штатным клоунам форума прошу не беспокоиться.


Сранение ТТХ , БРЭО плз в студию. Визави так сказать. Именно строевых 9-12, 9-13 а не М и прочих.
А то и бояре  забеспокоились...  :Wink:

----------


## fulcrum

Я тоже думаю что МиГ-29 не самой последней модификации "уделает " "Еврофайтер", недавно прикупил книжечку, так вот в одном из разделов говорилось о "Еврофайтере" так вот(оч приятная кстати говоря информация)6 "...в то же время по мнению экспертов истребитель Еф2000, в таком виде, в к-ром его собирается принять на вооружение ФРГ, по возможностям БРЭО уступает самолету МиГ-29М, кромк того, российский истребитель, как считают в BRH имеет более высокие летные хар-ки. Несмотря на рекламные проспекты, уверяющие в превосходстве Евроистребителя надрусскими самолетами 4 поколения ЕФ-2000 не имеет преимуществ перед МиГ-29М в бортовом оборудовании и вооружении, несколько уступая МиГу в летных хар-ках..." не по теме, но из той же статьи, той же книги-"Самолету Су-35 ЕФ-2000, проигрывает практически по всем статьям, кроме потребной длины ВПП..." Кстати есть его хар-ки, опубликовать?

----------


## fulcrum

Тяга, кгс, на режиме: 	
    максимальном нефорсированном 	6120
    максимальном форсированном 	9180
Удельный расход топлива, кг/кгс.ч, на режиме: 	
    максимальном нефорсированном 	0,75—0,83
    максимальном форсированном 	1,69—1,76
Суммарная степень повышения давления 	26
Степень двухконтурности 	0,4
Расход воздуха, кг/с 	77
Максимальная температура газа перед турбиной, К 	около 1900
Отношение тяги к массе, кгс/кг 	10
Масса, кг 	1038
Длина, м 	4
Диаметр воздухозаборника, м 	0,74
Количество ступеней турбокомпрессора 	10
Количество лопаток турбокомпрессора 	1800

----------


## fulcrum

ТАКТИКО-ТЕХНИЧЕСКИЕ ХАРАКТЕРИСТИКИ МиГ-29
Разработчик 	ОКБ им. А.И. Микояна
Обозначение НАТО 	Fulcrum
Экипаж, чел 	МиГ-29 - 1
МиГ-29УБ и МиГ-29УБТ - 2
1-ый полет прототипа 	1977 год
Принят на вооружение 	1982 год

Размеры МиГ-29
Размах крыла, м 	11,36
Длина самолета (со штангой ПВД), м 	17,32
Высота самолета, м 	4,73
Площадь крыла, кв. м 	38
Минимальная фронтальная ЭПР, кв. м 	2

Массы и нагрузки МиГ-29
Масса пустого, кг 	10900
Масса максимальная взлетная, кг 	18480
Масса нормальная, кг 	15240
Боевая нагрузка, кг 	3000
Максимальный запас топлива во внутренних баках, л 	4200

Силовая установка МиГ-29
Двигатель 	2 ТРДДФ РД-33, НПО им. В.Я. Климова
Тяга, кГс форсаж\нефосаж 	2х8300\2х5100
Расход топлива максимал\форсаж 	0,77 кг/кГс*ч (21,8 мг/Н*с)\2,10 кг/кГс*ч (59,48 мг/Н*с)
Степень двухконтурности 	0,4
Степень повышения давления 	20
Максимальный диаметр, мм 	1000
Масса двигателя, кг 	980
Масса силовой установки, кг 	1217

Летные данные МиГ-29
Максимальная скорость полета - большая высота\у земли 	2450 км/ч (М=2,3)\1300 км/ч
Максимальная скороподъемность у земли, м/с 	330
Время разгона - от 600 до 1100 км/ч\от 1100 до 1300 км/ч, с 	13,5\8,7
Взлетная скорость, км/ч 	220
Длина разбега - форсаж\нефорсаж, м 	260\600-700
Скорость захода на посадку, км/ч 	260
Посадочная скорость, км/ч 	235
Длина пробега (с тормозным парашютом), м 	600
Практический потолок, м 	17000
Перегоночная дальность (без ПТБ\с одним ПТБ\с тремя ПТБ), км 	1500\2100\2900
Максимальная скорость разворота, °/с 	23,5
Эксплуатационная перегрузка, ед 	+9

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Спор то возник не по пилотажным характеристикам и тяговооруженности, а по совсем другим параметрам.
Интересно сравнить именно БРЭО и в комплексе его характеристики и вооружения, со всеми ограничениями на пуск ракет и пр. 
Может М и равнозначен, но 9-12-точно врят ли...

----------


## fulcrum

и вот еще про "еврофайтер"
размах крыла-10,95
длина самолета-15,96
высота самолета -5,29
масса пустого-10 995
норм взлет. масса-18140
макс взлет масса-21000
перегрузочная м-23000
масса топлива во внут. баках,кг-4500
Боевая нагрузка:
 нормальная-6500
 макс-8000
Макс скорость 2100
макс скороподъемностьм/с-300
практич дальность без ПТБ-2200
перегон дальность с тремя ПТБ-4000
Боевой радиус действия 460-550
длина разбега без ПТБ-300м
потребная длина ВПП-700м
макс экспл перегрузка+9/-3

----------


## fulcrum

Извеняйте если не вся информация чуть погодя и поболее нарою!  :Wink:

----------


## Viggen

> как считают в BRH


BRH - Счетная палата ФРГ, которая в отличие от счетных палат земель занимается хрен знает чем и при этом очень неэффективно. Конкретно по "Еврофайтеру" они заявляли, что он будет стоить 120 миллионов долларов в ценах 2000 года, то есть более 150 миллионов по нынешним ценам. Реально он стоит 80 миллионов. То есть даже в том, в чем они обязаны разбираться, они ошиблись в 1,5-2 раза. О чем тут дальше говорить.

----------


## juky-puky

[quote="fulcrum"]
TТХ МиГ-29 / Eврофайтер
*Площадь крыла, кв. м 	38/50
Удельная нагрузка на крыло* - 15240:38=*401* / *306*
Минимальная фронтальная ЭПР, кв. м - *2*/
Масса пустого, кг - 10900/9752
Масса максимальная взлетная, кг  - 18480/21000
Масса нормальная, кг 	15240/15300
Максимальный запас топлива во внутренних баках, л - 4200/4000
Тяга, кГс форсаж\нефосаж 	2х8300\2х5100 / 2x9185\2x6000
*Тяговооружённость* - 16300:15240=*1.07*/ *1.2*
Максимальная скорость полета км/ч - большая высота\у земли - 2450 км/ч (М=2,3)\1300 / 2200\1470
Максимальная скороподъемность у земли, м/с  - 330
Практический потолок, м - 17000/18280
Максимальная скорость разворота, °/с - 23,5 /
Эксплуатационная перегрузка, ед -  +9 / +9
Вооружение:   одна 30-мм встроенная пушка ГШ-301,  2-4 УРВВ Р-27Р, или 6 РВВ-АЕ, или до 6 Р-73, или Р-60М / 1x27mm Mauser cannon w/150 rounds, 4xSkyFlash or  AMRAAM 4xSidewinder or ASRAAM 
..................................................  ..........................................

Что мы видим? Что удельная нагрузка на крыло у Еврофайтера меньше на 25%, тяговооружённость больше на 10% и ракет больше на 2 штуки. Запас топлива равный.
Значит - в БВБ он уделает МиГ-29, как нефиг делать.   :Wink:  
*А в дальнем бою - и подавна...*  :twisted:

----------


## Kasatka

согласен с предыдущим оратором!  8)

----------


## Viggen

А если вспомнить о МиГ-29М получается следующее:
Технические характеристики самолета МиГ-29М:
- длина самолета со штангой ПВД - 17,27 м;
- высота самолета - 4,73 м;
- размах крыла - 11,36 м; 
- площадь крыла - 38,06 кв. м;
- масса пустого снаряженного самолета - 11,60 т; 
- масса нормальная взлетная - 16,68 т;
- масса максимальная взлетная - 22,30 т;
- максимальная скорость на высоте - 2500 км в час;
- максимальная скорость у земли - 1500 км в час.
- практическая дальность действия на малой высоте - 900 км;
- практическая дальность действия на большой высоте - 2000 км.

С двигателями Р-33МК (9000 кгс) тяговооруженность 1.08 (18000/16680). У "Еврофайтера" - 1.18 (18367/15550).
Удельная нагрузка на крыло 438 (16680/38,06) и 311 (15550/50) кг, соответственно.
Дальност обнаружения цели с ЭПР 3 м2 - 105 (Жук-МЭ) и 155 км (CAPTOR).
Дальност пуска ракет "Метеор" по официальным данным на 20 км больше, чем Р-77, а в реальных боевых условиях скорее всего разница еще больше за счет ПВРД "Метеора".

----------


## timsz

> Что мы видим? Что удельная нагрузка на крыло у ... меньше на 25%, тяговооружённость больше на 10% и ракет больше на 2 штуки. Запас топлива равный.
> Значит - в БВБ он уделает ..., как нефиг делать.


Вообще-то не значит. Маневреность - это не только удельная нагрузка на крыло. Это как минимум критические углы атаки, а с учетом новых веяний разные поворотные сопла и пр.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

"Удельная нагрузка на крыло 438 (16680/38,06) и 311 (15550/50) кг, соответственно". 

Мне вот интересно, *а как это можно рассчитать нагрузку на крыло для планеров с интегральной компоновкой*? Ведь у 29-го и фюзеляж несущий получается, и наплывы развитые. Так что, сдается мне, число 438 не отражает реальной нагрузки, она должна быть меньше.

----------


## timsz

Кстати, если только тяговооруженность и нагрузку на крыло считать, то Москито должен Фокке-Вульф уделывать. ;)

----------


## juky-puky

> "Удельная нагрузка на крыло 438 (16680/38,06) и 311 (15550/50) кг, соответственно". 
> 
> Мне вот интересно, *а как это можно рассчитать нагрузку на крыло для планеров с интегральной компоновкой*? Ведь у 29-го и фюзеляж несущий получается, и наплывы развитые. Так что, сдается мне, число 438 не отражает реальной нагрузки, она должна быть меньше.


- А у "Еврофайтера" - не интегральная компоновка? И фюзеляж не несущий?  :twisted:

----------


## timsz

> - А у "Еврофайтера" - не интегральная компоновка? И фюзеляж не несущий?  :twisted:


Неа. По крайней мере не на столько. И фотки лучше в профиль для этого.

----------


## Viggen

> Вообще-то не значит. Маневреность - это не только удельная нагрузка на крыло. Это как минимум критические углы атаки, а с учетом новых веяний разные поворотные сопла и пр.


У Миг-29М критический угол атаки 28 градусов, у "Еврофайтера" - 33. БОльшие углы атаки возможны только кратковременно.
У "Еврофайтера" также крейсерская сверхзвуковая скорость, в отличие от МиГ-29М.




> Кстати, если только тяговооруженность и нагрузку на крыло считать, то Москито должен Фокке-Вульф уделывать. ;)


Неверно. Посмотрите ТТХ заново.

----------


## Viggen

> Неа. По крайней мере не на столько. И фотки лучше в профиль для этого.


Без цифр - голословное утверждение.

----------


## timsz

> Посмотрите ТТХ заново.


Смотрим...

Mosquito NF.Mk.XIX: 2х1800 л.с., 9866 кг, 41.18 кв.м - 2.74 кг/л.с., 239.58 кг/кв.м

Fw 190A-4: 1440 л. с., 4865 кг, 17.7 кв.м - 3.38 кг/л.с.,  269.69 кг/кв.м

На 23% меньше нагрузка на мощность и на 13% нагрузка на крыло.

Проверяйте.  :Wink:

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Опять все упирается в М.
Речь шла о 9-12 и 9-13 насколько помню. Думаю помочь мог бы aka ZENIT, он 29й знает очень хорошо, и его возможности  и ограничения так же.
Как система оружия(в комплексе) Еврофайтер на сегодняшний день превосходит МиГ-29 изд 9-12 и 9-13. ИМХО.

----------


## timsz

> Без цифр - голословное утверждение.


Согласен, но так же, как и обратное утверждение.

А вообще у меня нет мнения, кто из них кого побьет. Я типа просто за справедливость.

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> - А у "Еврофайтера" - не интегральная компоновка? И фюзеляж не несущий?  :twisted: 
> 
> 
> Неа. По крайней мере не на столько. И фотки лучше в профиль для этого.


- Ну, что ж, а как насчёт доказать это? 
*У одного крыло заподлицо с фюзеляжем сверху,  зато у другого - заподлицо с фюзеляжем снизу!*  :Wink:  
Фотки:

----------


## timsz

> - Ну, что ж, а как насчёт доказать это? 
> *У одного крыло заподлицо с фюзеляжем сверху,  зато у другого - заподлицо с фюзеляжем снизу!*


Доказать это (или обратное) только продувка может.

Но визуально "крыло" МиГа идет до гагрота, а у Еврофайтера крыло это только консоль. 

Если взять то же, только в профиль, у Еврофайтера фюзеляж прямоугольный, а у МиГа больше на профиль крыла похож.

То есть визуально (с моей колокольни), у МиГа весь самолет - это одно крыло. Но спорить с другой точкой зрения не буду, так как, повторюсь, только результаты продувки могут что-то сказать.

А на изначальный вопрос только результаты боев могут дать ответ.

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> - Ну, что ж, а как насчёт доказать это? 
> *У одного крыло заподлицо с фюзеляжем сверху,  зато у другого - заподлицо с фюзеляжем снизу!*  
> 
> 
> Доказать это (или обратное) только продувка может.


- А тупые создатели "Еврофайтера"  его ни разу и не продули, - прямо так замастрячили.  :evil:

----------


## timsz

> - А тупые создатели "Еврофайтера"  его ни разу и не продули, - прямо так замастрячили.  :evil:


Это тут причем? Мы говорим о нагрузке на крыло. Создатели Еврофайтера ставили себе задачу сделать нагрузку на крыло ниже, чем у МиГ-29? Или они во что бы то не стало решили сделать фюзеляж, превосходящий по несущим свойствам МиГ?

То, что его дули много раз, нет никаких сомнений. А чем еще они столько времени занимались?     :Wink:

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> - А тупые создатели "Еврофайтера"  его ни разу и не продули, - прямо так замастрячили.  :evil:
> 
> 
> Это тут причем?


- При том, что сегодня нет авиаконструкторов, которые не учитывали бы все факторы и, несомненно, участие фюзеляжа в создании подъёмной силы, при минимальном сопротивлении и т.д. 



> Мы говорим о нагрузке на крыло. Создатели Еврофайтера ставили себе задачу сделать нагрузку на крыло ниже, чем у МиГ-29?


- Они ставили себе задачу *сделать удельную нагрузку на крыло минимально возможной для данного самолёта.* Тут неизбежен  компромисс с другими ТТХ - максимальной скоростью, например.



> Или они во что бы то не стало решили сделать фюзеляж, превосходящий по несущим свойствам МиГ?


- Маловероятно, что они вообще вспоминали о существовании МиГ-29...  :twisted: О Су-27/30 - наверняка...  :) Но о максимально аэродинамически плодотворным сопряжении фюзеляжа и крыла они думали, думали, думали...  Ночей не спали...  :D

----------


## timsz

> - При том, что сегодня нет авиаконструкторов, которые не учитывали бы все факторы и, несомненно, участие фюзеляжа в создании подъёмной силы, при минимальном сопротивлении и т.д.


Я где-то сказал, что конструкторы Еврофайтера не знают, что фюзеляж создает подъемную силу?




> - Они ставили себе задачу *сделать удельную нагрузку на крыло минимально возможной для данного самолёта.*


Откуда такая инфа?




> Тут неизбежен  компромисс с другими ТТХ - максимальной скоростью, например.


Я вот как раз об этом.  Даже если фюзеляж МиГа обладает лучшей аэродинамикой, это не значит, что он лучше для данного самолета.




> - Маловероятно, что они вообще вспоминали о существовании МиГ-29...  :twisted: О Су-27/30 - наверняка...  :)


Они не могли не вспоминать о существовании МиГа хотя бы по тому, что они конкуренты на рынке.

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> - Они ставили себе задачу *сделать удельную нагрузку на крыло минимально возможной для данного самолёта.*
> 
> 
> Откуда такая инфа?


- К этому стремятся создатели любого манёвренного самолёта (т.е. истребителя). Взять F-15 - 20240:56.6=358,  Рафаль - 15000:46.6=321, EF-2000 - 15000:50=300,  F-22 - 26300:78=337. 



> - Маловероятно, что они вообще вспоминали о существовании МиГ-29...  :twisted: О Су-27/30 - наверняка...  :)


- Конкуренты? А во сколько раз Еврофайтер дороже?  :roll:

----------

> К этому стремятся создатели любого манёвренного самолёта (т.е. истребителя). Взять F-15 - 20240:56.6=358,  Рафаль - 15000:46.6=321, EF-2000 - 15000:50=300,  F-22 - 26300:78=337.


Не, ну понятно, что чем меньше, тем лучше. Я думал, что имелось в виду, что это было главным.




> Конкуренты? А во сколько раз Еврофайтер дороже?  :roll:


Не понял. Конкуренты - это когда потребитель между ними выбирает. Или, или. Причем тут цена?

----------


## timsz

ЗЫ Гость - это я... :roll:

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> Конкуренты? А во сколько раз Еврофайтер дороже?  :roll:
> 
> 
> Не понял. Конкуренты - это когда потребитель между ними выбирает. Или, или. Причем тут цена?


- Ну, ни фига себе!  :twisted: Один покупает "Жигули", другой - "Мерседес". И та - машина, и та - машина. Стоят только по-разному...  :roll:

----------


## timsz

> - Ну, ни фига себе!  :twisted: Один покупает "Жигули", другой - "Мерседес". И та - машина, и та - машина. Стоят только по-разному...  :roll:


И что, если они участвуют в одном конкурсе?

http://armstass.su/?page=article&aid=28531&cid=119

----------


## Nazar

> Ну, ни фига себе!  :twisted: Один покупает "Жигули", другой - "Мерседес". И та - машина, и та - машина. Стоят только по-разному...  :roll:


Cпишем это на возраст и плохое знание маркетинга, кого-то заставляют покупать "мерседес" и не разрешают купить "жигули"
Примеры приводить или сами историю повспоминаете?

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
>  Ну, ни фига себе!  :twisted: Один покупает "Жигули", другой - "Мерседес". И та - машина, и та - машина. Стоят только по-разному...  :roll:
> 
> 
> Cпишем это на возраст и плохое знание маркетинга, кого-то заставляют покупать "мерседес" и не разрешают купить "жигули"
> Примеры приводить или сами историю повспоминаете?


- Я готов Вам сделать скидку на малолетство, в противном случае Вы бы поняли, почему отдельные бедные страны не в состоянии позволить себе покупать дорогие самолёты, хотя та же *Франция, например, с удовольствием готова продавать "Рафаль"* (который лучше "Еврофайтера"!) *кому угодно и в любых количествах.*

----------


## Nazar

> почему отдельные бедные страны не в состоянии позволить себе покупать дорогие самолёты, хотя та же *Франция, например, с удовольствием готова продавать "Рафаль"* (который лучше "Еврофайтера"!) *кому угодно и в любых количествах.*


Объясните мне непонятливому,почему такие "бедные " страны как Китай,Индия,Венесуэла покупают и производят нашу технику, а ваш Рафаль,почти за десять лет не купила ни одна страна в мире?

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> почему отдельные бедные страны не в состоянии позволить себе покупать дорогие самолёты, хотя та же *Франция, например, с удовольствием готова продавать "Рафаль"* (который лучше "Еврофайтера"!) *кому угодно и в любых количествах.*
> 
> 
> Объясните мне непонятливому,почему такие "бедные " страны как Китай,Индия,Венесуэла покупают и производят нашу технику, а ваш Рафаль,почти за десять лет не купила ни одна страна в мире?


- Китай, будущий второй полюс силы в мире и будущий антагонист США, естественно хочет быть максимально независимым от американской авиатехники (но отнюдь не от американских авиационыых технологий, которые он с радостью ворует). Воспользовавшись бедственным положением России в плане рынков сбыта, Китай гребёт и готовую продукцию, и авиационные технологии по очень низким ценам, на базе исходных российских технологий он интенсивно развивает свою авиапромышленность и проводит исследования в области авиатехники завтрашнего дня - программа стелс и пр...
Индия покупает у всех всего помаленьку и сотрудничает со всеми, "не складывая все яйца в одну корзину". 
И с Венесуэлой всё ясно до слёз - Уго Чавес готов на что угодно, только бы подгадить США.

*А Рафаль - просто дорогой...*

----------


## Viggen

> Объясните мне непонятливому,почему такие "бедные " страны как Китай,Индия,Венесуэла покупают и производят нашу технику, а ваш Рафаль,почти за десять лет не купила ни одна страна в мире?


Китай - эмбарго. Индия покупала слишком рано, до 1999 Рафаль рельно на экспорт не предлагался. Но Индия может сейчас его купить вместо все того же МиГ-29М. Венесуэла - формально эмбарго нет, но Чавес слишком большой отморозок даже для французов.
Остальные страны же не хотят "Рафаль", так как он действительно гадость, но это не делает русские самолеты хорошими.

----------


## Nazar

> [Индия покупает у всех всего помаленьку и сотрудничает со всеми, "не складывая все яйца в одну корзину". 
> И с Венесуэлой всё ясно до слёз - Уго Чавес готов на что угодно, только бы подгадить США.
> 
> *А Рафаль - просто дорогой...*


Причем здесь Рафаль и США?

----------


## Nazar

> Китай - эмбарго. Индия покупала слишком рано, до 1999 Рафаль рельно на экспорт не предлагался. Но Индия может сейчас его купить вместо все того же МиГ-29М. Венесуэла - формально эмбарго нет, но Чавес слишком большой отморозок даже для французов.
> Остальные страны же не хотят "Рафаль", так как он действительно гадость, но это не делает русские самолеты хорошими.


Индия будет покупать Миг-29,по крайней мере Миг-29К

Ну а ворованный Кфир и Лави видимо вершина мирового авиапрома

----------


## Viggen

> Индия будет покупать Миг-29,по крайней мере Миг-29К
> 
> Ну а ворованный Кфир и Лави видимо вершина мирового авиапрома


МиГ-29К они купят, а МиГ-29М по тендеру на 126 самолетов - нет.
Кфир и Лави тоже гадость, причем почище чем даже 9.12. Вершина мирового авиапрома - F-22A.

----------


## juky-puky

> Кфир и Лави тоже гадость, причем почище чем даже 9.12. Вершина мирового авиапрома - F-22A.


- Вершина мирового авиапрома - это понятно. Непонятно, с какого бодуна Рафаль, Кфир и Лави - гадость? И кто ещё с этим согласится?

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> [Индия покупает у всех всего помаленьку и сотрудничает со всеми, "не складывая все яйца в одну корзину". 
> И с Венесуэлой всё ясно до слёз - Уго Чавес готов на что угодно, только бы подгадить США.
> 
> *А Рафаль - просто дорогой...*
> 
> 
> Причем здесь Рафаль и США?


- При том, что Рафаль французы готовы продавать всем, а США свои самолёты продают отнюдь не все и не всем.

----------


## Viggen

> Непонятно, с какого бодуна Рафаль, Кфир и Лави - гадость? И кто ещё с этим согласится?


Рафаль сделан людьми, имеющими крайне туманное понятие о аэродинамике. У него видимо саное высокое лобовое сопротивление среди всех современных истребителй. К тому же, двигатели и РЛС на нем весьма посредственные. Французы конечно обешают исправиться, но веры им мало.
Кфир был малоудачной попыткой продлить жизнь "Миражу", а Лави просто неудачный самолет, с плохо продуманной конструкцией фюзеляжа.
Из современных истребителей я бы выделил F-22A, "Еврофайтер", "Грипен" и модификации Су-27. F-35, "Супер Хорнет", "Рафаль", МиГ-29М и J-10 - проекты в целом неудачные, хотя у некоторых из них есть своя ниша.

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> Непонятно, с какого бодуна Рафаль, Кфир и Лави - гадость? И кто ещё с этим согласится?
> 
> 
> Рафаль сделан людьми, имеющими крайне туманное понятие о аэродинамике.


- Вы же, вроде, не танкист, откуда такие странные суждения? та же самая фирма, Dassault-Breguet, которая полвека делала прекрасные Миражи, и вдруг! У них поехала крыша, и они в порядке исключения решили сделать плохой самолёт!  :twisted: 



> У него видимо самое высокое лобовое сопротивление среди всех современных истребителй.


- И Вы даже в состоянии это доказать? Сравнив значение S миделя Рафаля с теми, кого Вы выдаёте за образцы правильного конструирования - с Еврофайтером и Cу-27? Сравнив его максимальную боевую нагрузку с ними? Боевой радиус? 



> К тому же, двигатели и РЛС на нем весьма посредственные.


- И опять же: цифры это подтверждают? Даже самые опорные? Нет. 
Элементарные сравнения опровергают Ваши тезисы. Рафаль лучше Еврофайтера, не говоря уже о том, что Еврофайтер - сырой-пресырой.
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/ef2000.html
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/rafal.html



> Кфир был малоудачной попыткой продлить жизнь "Миражу"


- И какой же критерий малоудачности, если сравнить Кфир с оригинальными французскими творениями одного, примерно, года выпуска?



> а Лави просто неудачный самолет, с плохо продуманной конструкцией фюзеляжа.


- Это кто же Вам сказал? Неужели в палестинском косульстве?  :twisted: Потому, что ничего не знавшие про это американцы "легли костьми", чтобы только не допустить его выхода в свет.
И теперь его разработку успешно вводят в жизнь китайцы... 



> Из современных истребителей я бы выделил F-22A, "Еврофайтер", "Грипен" и модификации Су-27.
> F-35, "Супер Хорнет", "Рафаль", МиГ-29М и J-10 - проекты в целом неудачные, хотя у некоторых из них есть своя ниша.


- Боже! Уже отправлены в утиль вслед за Рафалем и F-35, и F-18E/F!   :D  Вы, прямо, злодей-Бармалей какой-то! Карабас-Барабас!  Половину новейших образцов мировой авиации на помойку отправили, глазом не моргнув!..  :lol: 
Это Вы поторопились...

----------

Нда, Жуки vs. Вигген - это здесь вряд ли могло кому-то даже присниться :))). Благодарная общественность апплодирует и с нетерпением ожидает развития полемики :)))

----------


## Nazar

> [ Потому, что ничего не знавшие про это американцы "легли костьми", чтобы только не допустить его выхода в свет.
> И теперь его разработку успешно вводят в жизнь китайцы...


американцы "легли костьми" не потому что это был выдающийся самолет , а потому-что с началом его серийного выпуска они теряли свой рынок сбыта,который с конца 70х годов успешно освоен
Примеров такой политики США масса.

----------

> - Вы же, вроде, не танкист, откуда такие странные суждения? та же самая фирма, Dassault-Breguet, которая полвека делала прекрасные Миражи, и вдруг! У них поехала крыша, и они в порядке исключения решили сделать плохой самолёт! 
> - И Вы даже в состоянии это доказать? Сравнив значение S миделя Рафаля с теми, кого Вы выдаёте за образцы правильного конструирования - с Еврофайтером и Cу-27? Сравнив его максимальную боевую нагрузку с ними? Боевой радиус? 
> - И опять же: цифры это подтверждают? Даже самые опорные? Нет. 
> Элементарные сравнения опровергают Ваши тезисы. Рафаль лучше Еврофайтера, не говоря уже о том, что Еврофайтер - сырой-пресырой.
> http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/ef2000.html
> http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/rafal.html
> - И какой же критерий малоудачности, если сравнить Кфир с оригинальными французскими творениями одного, примерно, года выпуска?
> - Это кто же Вам сказал? Неужели в палестинском косульстве? Потому, что ничего не знавшие про это американцы "легли костьми", чтобы только не допустить его выхода в свет.
> И теперь его разработку успешно вводят в жизнь китайцы... 
> ...


-Во-первых, "Мираж" не был прекрасным самолетом, несмотря на успехи ВВС Израиля. На больших высотах от него вообще было малко толку, но арабы не умели этим воспользоваться. Во-вторых, Мираж F1 имеет мягко говоря двусмысленную репутацию.
-Мидель я сравнить не могу (нет данных под рукой) а максимальная нагрузка у "Еврофайтера" на тонну больше, чем у "Рафаля" (9 тонн против 8). Боевой радиус Су-30МКК 1500 км, "Еврофайтера" 1350 км, "Рафаля" 900 км.
-Сравниваем хотя бы тяговооруженность: 1.18 у "Еврофайтера", 1.02 у "Рафаля" (15420/15060).
-А зачем с французскими? Чем Ф-16 не подходит?
-По Лави согласен с Nazar'ом. Китайцы же чемпионы мира по копированию хлама, не только в области авиации.

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> [ Потому, что ничего не знавшие про это американцы "легли костьми", чтобы только не допустить его выхода в свет.
> И теперь его разработку успешно вводят в жизнь китайцы... 
> 
> 
> американцы "легли костьми" не потому что это был выдающийся самолет , а потому-что с началом его серийного выпуска они теряли свой рынок сбыта,который с конца 70х годов успешно освоен
> Примеров такой политики США масса.


- Но если он был столь неудачным, как рассказывает Viggen, каким же конкурентом на международном рынке он мог стать для американских истребителей?!   :Wink:  
Никаким!  :twisted:

----------


## Kasatka

Смысл в том, что заполнив свой рынок Кфирами израильтяне не оставили бы на нем места для американских самолетов. Вот отсюда и штатовские "кости"

----------


## juky-puky

> -Во-первых, "Мираж" не был прекрасным самолетом, несмотря на успехи ВВС Израиля.


- Всё относительно в этом мире. И своими успехами ВВС Израиля в серьёзной степени обязаны и "Миражу".  Который был "по сумме баллов" лучше, чем МиГ-21, находящиеся тогда на вооружении арабов.  Конечно, "Фантом" был лучше "Миража", но это уже другой класс техники. 



> На больших высотах от него вообще было малко толку, но арабы не умели этим воспользоваться.


- Это беспочвенное заявление.  Потолок Миража-IIICJ - 18000, макс. скорость - 2400 (М=2.15), тяговооружённость 0.73, удельная нагрузка на крыло - 235.
У МиГ-21Ф13 - 19000, макс. скорость - 2125 (М=2.0),  тяговооружённость - 0.8, удельная нагрузка на крыло - 309.



> -Мидель я сравнить не могу (нет данных под рукой) а максимальная нагрузка у "Еврофайтера" на тонну больше, чем у "Рафаля" (9 тонн против 8).


- Минутку, "мидель я сравнить не могу" - тогда на каком основании делается заявление, что "Рафаль сделан людьми, имеющими крайне туманное понятие о аэродинамике. У него *видимо* самое высокое лобовое сопротивление среди всех современных истребителй" *?*  :? 
Как и чем это *видимо*? Если при при одном и том же весе в 15 тонн, например, тяговооружённость у Рафаля - 1.26 и максимальная скорость 2125 (М=2.0), у Еврофайтера - 1.23 и макс. скорость - 2125 (М=2.0), - они практически идентичны! 
Что касается нагрузки, то максимальная боевая нагрузка Рафаля - 9500, а у Еврофайтера - 7500 в перегрузочном варианте, *на две тонны меньше*.



> Боевой радиус Су-30МКК 1500 км, "Еврофайтера" 1350 км, "Рафаля" 900 км.


- Оставим в покое Су-30МКК, пусть его кто-нибудь сравнивает с F-15 или F-22.  Будем сравнивать Еврофайтер и Раффаль. 
Итак: Рафаль - 4500 кг внутреннее топливо, плюс ПТБ -  7500 кг (1 х 3000 + 2 х 2000 л и/или 2 2 х 1300 л) - общий запас топлива 12 тонн. И 2 тонны остаётся ещё на полезную нагрузку, у него 14 узлов подвески. 
Еврофайтер: 4000 кг внутреннее топливо, плюс ПТБ - 3120 кг   (1 х 1500л, 2 х 1200л) -  общий запас 7120 кг.  На вооружение остаётся 380 кг!  :twisted: 
итак: *12* тонн топлива + *2* тонны боевой нагрузки у Рафаля, против *7.12* тонн топлива + *380* кг боевой нагрузки у Еврофайтера. 
 Двигатели почти равны, сила сопротивления практически одинакова. По любому профилю - у кого из них будет больше боевой радиус? Смешно... :lol: 
Вы, вероятно, всё-таки тоже танкист...  :Wink:  



> -По Лави согласен с Nazar'ом. Китайцы же чемпионы мира по копированию хлама, не только в области авиации.


- То-то глупые американцы так испугались, что Лави у них все рынки отнимет!  :D Они же не знали, что Viggen и Nazar оценивают его как "хлам"...  :twisted:

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

Кстати, сегодня годовщина первого полёта F-22 (07-09-1997). 
Повод выпить - кое-кому за здравие программы ;), остальным - за упокой :)...

----------


## juky-puky

> Кстати, сегодня годовщина первого полёта F-22 (07-09-1997). 
> Повод выпить - кое-кому за здравие программы ;), остальным - за упокой :)...


- Вот, сижу, - ЫК - выпиваю - во здравие!  :twisted: 
Чтой-то опппонетов нет - ни трезвых, ни пьяных...  :D

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

Скажите, Жуки, а вы, часом, не замполитом в СА служили :)? А то уж больно вы поговорить любите :). Да, к тому ж, эмигрировали и за супостатов пьёте - а перебежчики у нас, как показывала история, в основном из той когорты были, отличников политической ;)...

----------


## juky-puky

> Скажите, Жуки, а вы, часом, не замполитом в СА служили :)?


- Замещать эпизодически случалось и замполитов, а чтобы на постоянной основе - так нет.  Не поддался на уговоры...  :twisted: 



> А то уж больно вы поговорить любите :).


- Ностальгия...  Если есть с кем. Это не часто бывает... 



> Да, к тому ж, эмигрировали и за супостатов пьёте


- Ну, ни за Росвооружение же мне пить?!  :twisted: 



> а перебежчики у нас, как показывала история, в основном из той когорты были, отличников политической ;)...


- У Резуна-Суворова этот момент отлично описан: *в школу ГРУ не принимали тех, кто на "отлично" сдавал все экзамены*.    :Wink:  :D 
Но я-то с какой стати перебежчик? Или тот, кто уехал из России в любую страну, включая США, - тот лояльный россиийский гражданин, и только уехавшие в Израиль - "предатели Родины"? 
Сдохнуть от вашей логики можно, господа юдофобы.  Потому и уехал,  от таких как Вы, _"волчара позорный"_ (я правильно перевёл?), что логика эта ваша осточертела...  :roll:

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

"- Ну, ни за Росвооружение же мне пить?!"

А почему, собственно, нет :)? Расскажите, чем оно вас так обидело ;). А если обидело, то почему б не выпить за ОКБ Сухого или Микояна :)?

"- У Резуна-Суворова этот момент отлично описан: в школу ГРУ не принимали тех, кто на "отлично" сдавал все экзамены."

О, вы верите Резуну? Это показательно :)...

"Или тот, кто уехал из России в любую страну, включая США, - тот лояльный россиийский гражданин, и только уехавшие в Израиль - "предатели Родины"? Сдохнуть от вашей логики можно, господа юдофобы. Потому и уехал, от таких как Вы, "волчара позорный" (я правильно перевёл?), что логика эта ваша осточертела... "

Хм... а что, я где-то распинался в любви к эмигрировавшим в США соотечественникам? Напомните, либо не занимайтесь самовнушением, _"жук-пердунец"_ (я правильно перевёл?) ;)

Логика - она или есть, или её нет, а уж если она вам осточертела - так она в этом не виновата. Логика есть штука эмоционально индифферентная ;).

----------


## Nazar

> Но если он был столь неудачным, как рассказывает Viggen, каким же конкурентом на международном рынке он мог стать для американских истребителей?!   
> Никаким!  :twisted:


Где Вы прочитали фразу "на международном рынке",я говорил исключительно про внутренний Израильский рынок, с которым в конце 70х США наладило контакт.Учите историю,равно как и матчасть.

----------


## Nazar

> Китайцы же чемпионы мира по копированию хлама, не только в области авиации.


Китайцы скопировали Ту-16 и Миг-19,по вашему это то-же хлам?

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

Вопрос, конечно, интересный, термин "хлам" к обоим машинам не применим в приципе, потому как одна из них просто удачная, а другая - этапная в плане развития отечественной авиации. Но уж если с точки зрения хлама, то МиГ-19 в своём классе куда больший хлам, чем Ту-16 в своём...

----------

> Где Вы прочитали фразу "на международном рынке",я говорил исключительно про внутренний Израильский рынок, с которым в конце 70х США наладило контакт.Учите историю,равно как и матчасть.


В конце 70-ых? "Учите историю,равно как и матчасть." Конец 60-ых ближе к правде.




> Китайцы скопировали Ту-16 и Миг-19,по вашему это то-же хлам?


МиГ-19 к 1964 был хламом, как и базовый Ту-16 к 1970.

----------


## Nazar

> - У Резуна-Суворова этот момент отлично описан: *в школу ГРУ не принимали тех, кто на "отлично" сдавал все экзамены*.    :D 
> Но я-то с какой стати перебежчик? Или тот, кто уехал из России в любую страну, включая США, - тот лояльный россиийский гражданин, и только уехавшие в Израиль - "предатели Родины"? 
> Сдохнуть от вашей логики можно, господа юдофобы.  Потому и уехал,  от таких как Вы, _"волчара позорный"_ (я правильно перевёл?), что логика эта ваша осточертела...  :roll:


Лично по мне так хоть в Буркино-Фасо,один хрен,а к товарищам из Чудо-Юдии у меня свое отношение, о котором лучше промолчать.
Cудя по вашему посту ,у нас на форуме очередной ГРУшник из Израиля,господа
Коллегу своего Redanа на святой земле не встречали.?

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> МиГ-19 к 1964 был хламом


Будьте любезны аргументировать. Помнится, по итогам конфликтов того времени на Ближнем Востоке отмечалось, что, вопреки ожиданиям, большинство сбитых  приходилось на ближние маневренные бои с применением пушек. А МиГ-19, как известно, ощутимо превосходил МиГ-21 в маневренности, будучи тоже сверхзвуковым и, что весьма неплохо, двухдвигательным самолетом. Учитывая неспособность БРЛС того времени обнаруживать и сопровождать цели на фоне земли, то, при грамотном использовании как мало- и средне- высотный истребитель/перехватчик МиГ-19 хламом никак не являлся.

----------

> Лично по мне так хоть в Буркино-Фасо,один хрен,а к товарищам из Чудо-Юдии у меня свое отношение, о котором лучше промолчать.
> Cудя по вашему посту ,у нас на форуме очередной ГРУшник из Израиля,господа
> Коллегу своего Redanа на святой земле не встречали.?


У  Redan'а свой национальный колорит - он должен на святой земле в Сарове пребывать.

----------


## Nazar

> МиГ-19 к 1964 был хламом, как и базовый Ту-16 к 1970.


Что вы знаете о этих самолетах?,кроме интернетных ссылок?,ладно ,пропустим Миг-19,можно поподробнее о Ту-16,интересно аж жуть,что вы нам поведаете.

----------


## juky-puky

> Где Вы прочитали фразу "на международном рынке",я говорил исключительно про внутренний Израильский рынок, с которым в конце 70х США наладило контакт.


- Прежде чем писать глупости, за которые потом будет стыдно, посмотрел бы любую ссылку, например:
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/lavi.html
Откуда следует, что первый полёт Лави был выполнен в 1986 году. *Когда уже 7 лет как Израиль за американское оружие платил американскими же деньгами.* *По этой причине навару реального для США внутренний израильский "рынок" не давал.* Речь шла именно о рынке внешнем. 



> Учите историю, равно как и матчасть.


- Ты, не знающий ни того, ни другого, эту фразу с серьёзным лицом писал?

----------

> Помнится, по итогам конфликтов того времени на Ближнем Востоке отмечалось, что, вопреки ожиданиям, большинство сбитых  приходилось на ближние маневренные бои с применением пушек. А МиГ-19, как известно, ощутимо превосходил МиГ-21 в маневренности, будучи тоже сверхзвуковым и, что весьма неплохо, двухдвигательным самолетом. Учитывая неспособность БРЛС того времени обнаруживать и сопровождать цели на фоне земли, то, при грамотном использовании как мало- и средне- высотный истребитель/перехватчик МиГ-19 хламом никак не являлся.


МиГ-19 очень сильно уступал истребителям 60-ых в скорости и скороподъемности, в связи с чем он ни во Вьетнаме, ни на Ближнем Востоке себя никак не проявил. При этом он был заметно хуже на виражах, чем МиГ-17.

----------

> Что вы знаете о этих самолетах?,кроме интернетных ссылок?,ладно ,пропустим Миг-19,можно поподробнее о Ту-16,интересно аж жуть,что вы нам поведаете.


Можете не предлагать истории про Вашего отца, не интересно. Ту-16А к 1970 полностью устарел, что не требует доказательств.

----------


## Nazar

> - Ты, не знающий ни того, ни другого, эту фразу с серьёзным лицом писал?


 Тыкать будешь со своими Шлоймами, Срулями, Мойшами 

Какой внутренний рынок может занять страна не производившая ничего своего (в плане авиапрома), тот-же Лави на сколько процентов американский ( по технологиям и разработкам)? Колумбия и Эквадор -это просто огромный Израильский рынок сбыта местного авиапрома (в количестве 30 самолетов Кфир,кстати чисто еврейское изобретение,французкий планер+американский двигатель)
Что в скором времени нового ожидать от великой авиационной державы?

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> МиГ-19 очень сильно уступал истребителям 60-ых в скорости и скороподъемности, в связи с чем он ни во Вьетнаме, ни на Ближнем Востоке себя никак не проявил. При этом он был заметно хуже на виражах, чем МиГ-17.


Скорости в БВБ относительно невысоки и точно намного меньше 1450 км/ч (макс. для МиГ-19), так что это не аргумент. Тут скорее надо смотреть на разгонные характеристики. Данных по ним я не знаю, но тяговооруженность к 19-го даже при макс. взлетном весе близка к 1. Тяговооруженности того же Миража III и Фантомов примерно такие же.  То, что на виражах 19-й слабее 17-го, бесспорно, но вот был ли он в этом плане слабее Миражей и Фантомов? 21-й, к примеру, на виражах был маневереннее Фантомов, но немного уступал Миражам. 19-й же ЗАМЕТНО превосходил 21-й в горизонтальном маневре.

----------


## Nazar

> Можете не предлагать истории про Вашего отца, не интересно. Ту-16А к 1970 полностью устарел, что не требует доказательств.


А я не предлагаю,я слушаю
То-есть Ту-16А (изд 88А) являлся базовой машиной?
И все-таки можно подробнее,что именно устарело,двигатель,планер или весь комплекс в целом?

----------

> А я не предлагаю,я слушаю
> То-есть Ту-16А (изд 88А) являлся базовой машиной?
> И все-таки можно подробнее,что именно устарело,двигатель,планер или весь комплекс в целом?


Для китайцев он был базовым, так как именно с него копировали H-6. Устарел ударный комплекс, то есть дозвуковой самолет, вооруженный пушками и свободнопадающими бомбами. В 1972 американцы уже во всю КАБы с F-4 применяли, а китайцы на H-6 летали.

----------

> Скорости в БВБ относительно невысоки и точно намного меньше 1450 км/ч (макс. для МиГ-19), так что это не аргумент. Тут скорее надо смотреть на разгонные характеристики. Данных по ним я не знаю, но тяговооруженность к 19-го даже при макс. взлетном весе близка к 1. Тяговооруженности того же Миража III и Фантомов примерно такие же.  То, что на виражах 19-й слабее 17-го, бесспорно, но вот был ли он в этом плане слабее Миражей и Фантомов? 21-й, к примеру, на виражах был маневереннее Фантомов, но немного уступал Миражам. 19-й же ЗАМЕТНО превосходил 21-й в горизонтальном маневре.


Скорости в БВБ важны, если дело до него доходит. Часто самолет сбивался с одного захода, и скорость сближения/пикирования играла решающую роль.
МиГ-19 вообще попал в никуда, так как он не мог виражить на малой высоте так, как МиГ-17, и одновременно не мог проводить внезапные атаки, как МиГ-21. Поэтому и отзывы о нем были "ни рыба, ни мясо".

----------


## Nazar

> Для китайцев он был базовым, так как именно с него копировали H-6. Устарел ударный комплекс, то есть дозвуковой самолет, вооруженный пушками и свободнопадающими бомбами. В 1972 американцы уже во всю КАБы с F-4 применяли, а китайцы на H-6 летали.


Причем здесь Фантом,КАБы и Ту-16 со свободнопадающими бомбами,как можно сравнивать вещи впринципе несравнимые.
Кстати Ваше "во всю"  это 1% от всех бомб сброшенных за период Вьетнамской войны

Судя такой логике В-52 то-же хлам и между прочим, применение свободнопадающих бомб никто не отменял, ни они ни мы.

----------


## juky-puky

> Что в скором времени нового ожидать от великой авиационной державы?


- А ты и не знал о таком самолёте, как PHALCON, например? 
http://www.israeli-weapons.com/weapo...n/Phalcon.html
Об израильских ракетах воздух-воздух:
http://www.israeli-weapons.com/weapo...n/Python4.html
http://www.israeli-weapons.com/weapo...n/Python5.html
http://www.israeli-weapons.com/weapo...rby/Derby.html
Полистай, тут много чего есть:
http://www.israeli-weapons.com/israe...e_systems.html
БПЛА, которые для себя покупают даже США:
http://www.israeli-weapons.com/weapo...ermes_450.html
http://www.israeli-weapons.com/israe...craft_uavs.htm
Ну, пока великая авиационная держава Израиль модернизирует своей авионикой по всему миру самолёты и вертолёты другой великой авиационной державы  - России...  :twisted:

----------


## Nazar

Вот теперь мое лицо расплывается в широкой улыбке
 :D 


Что-то до боли знакомое читается в планере самолета
Своя система ДРЛОУ конечно хорошо и вполне возможно , что это отличная система , но где самолет ?

Ссылки посмотрел, спасибо,в 90% "собственных разработок" , явно читаются аналоги.

----------


## juky-puky

> Вот теперь мое лицо расплывается в широкой улыбке
>  :D 
> Что-то до боли знакомое читается в планере самолета
> Своя система ДРЛОУ конечно хорошо и вполне возможно , что это отличная система , но где самолет ?


- Слов нет! Что же Франция, например, или Великобритания,  великие авиационные державы, вообще готовые АВАКСы у американцев покупают?!  Купили бы самолёт-платформу, да построили бы собственный? Так не строят. Денег лишних ни у кого нет, а международное разделение труда и международная кооперация в НИОКР - есть. В твоём возрасте пора уже знать такие вещи, в крайнем случае спроси у папы - вдруг он знает?  :twisted: 



> Ссылки посмотрел, спасибо,в 90% "собственных разработок" , явно читаются аналоги.


- Аналоги - это что все ракеты имеют несколько вытянутую форму?  :lol:  :twisted:  Слов нет (цензурных)...

----------

> Причем здесь Фантом,КАБы и Ту-16 со свободнопадающими бомбами,как можно сравнивать вещи впринципе несравнимые.
> Кстати Ваше "во всю"  это 1% от всех бомб сброшенных за период Вьетнамской войны
> Судя такой логике В-52 то-же хлам и между прочим, применение свободнопадающих бомб никто не отменял, ни они ни мы.


F-4 атаковали во Вьетнаме те же цели, что и Ту-16 в Афганистане. 
"Во всю" относится к количеству уничтоженных целей, а не количеству бомб.
Ту-16 без КР, современных прицелов и систем РЭБ был рухлядью, в отличие от B-52, у которого были все эти вещи.

----------


## Nazar

> F-4 атаковали во Вьетнаме те же цели, что и Ту-16 в Афганистане. 
> "Во всю" относится к количеству уничтоженных целей, а не количеству бомб.
> Ту-16 без КР, современных прицелов и систем РЭБ был рухлядью, в отличие от B-52, у которого были все эти вещи.


И что вы хотите мне этим сказать?что применение Ту-16 в Афганистане было не эффективным и что вы уперлись в Ту-16А,в Афганистане по мимо него были и КСР и РМ и П . Можно поинтересоваться какой именно из комплекса  РЭБ ( систем РЭП или РЭР) отсутствовало на Ту-16? Помеховая станция " Фасоль"(и ее модификации) стояла на всех Ту-16 (исключение Ту-16СПС),блоками отстрела дипольных отражателей были оборудованны все находящиеся в составе ВС самолеты.
Вы с каким В-52 Ту-16А сравниваете,с какой модификации они на него КР смогли поставить? и в каком году? так к сведению, комплекс Ту-16КС, успешно прошел испытания еще до принятия В-52 на вооружение.

----------

> И что вы хотите мне этим сказать?что применение Ту-16 в Афганистане было не эффективным и что вы уперлись в Ту-16А,в Афганистане по мимо него были и КСР и РМ и П . Можно поинтересоваться какой именно из комплекса  РЭБ ( систем РЭП или РЭР) отсутствовало на Ту-16? Помеховая станция " Фасоль"(и ее модификации) стояла на всех Ту-16 (исключение Ту-16СПС),блоками отстрела дипольных отражателей были оборудованны все находящиеся в составе ВС самолеты.
> Вы с каким В-52 Ту-16А сравниваете,с какой модификации они на него КР смогли поставить? и в каком году? так к сведению, комплекс Ту-16КС, успешно прошел испытания еще до принятия В-52 на вооружение.


Я говорю, что F-4 с КАБ решали задачи, которые модернизированные Ту-16 в Афганистане решали с трудом или не решали вообще. При этом Ту-16А эти задачи не решили бы вообще. На Х-6, о которых мы говорим, "Фасоли"  не было, а были только дипольные отражатели, что совсем не комплекс РЭБ.
Я сравниваю самолеты 1970 года, а именно H-6 и B-52D/B-52G. При этом для того чтобы подчеркнуть отсталость H-6, я вспоминаю факт, что через два года после его принятия на вооружение, американцы начали массировано применять КАБ с ИБ.

----------


## juky-puky

> Вы с каким В-52 Ту-16А сравниваете?


 - Никто в здравом уме не может даже помыслить о том, чтобы сравнивать Ту-16 с В-52. Во Вьетнаме, в перегрузочном варианте, с использованием внешних подвесок В-52 брал до 40 тонн бомб. 
А если сравнить ещё дальность полёта того и другого?

----------

> Во Вьетнаме, в перегрузочном варианте, с использованием внешних подвесок В-52 брал до 40 тонн бомб.


108*226.75 = 24489, а не 40000

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

"Во Вьетнаме, в перегрузочном варианте, с использованием внешних подвесок В-52 брал до 40 тонн бомб."

Что-то у меня есть сильное подозрение, что дальность Б-52 с внешними подвесками очень сильно отличалась от его дальности без оных ;).

Что до Ту-16, то что вы к свободнопадающим бомбам-то прицепились? ИМХО, основной задачей советской дальней авиации всегда оставалась и остается борьба с АУГ. Представить себе серьезную работу по наземным целям, скажем, на европейском ТВД или, ха-ха, по территории США, хоть Ту-16, хоть 22, хоть даже 95 и 160 - бред. Мало их, по любому... а вот по АУГ шарахнуть - это как раз их работа. А для этих целей Ту-16 (ну, не А) имел соответствующее вооружение.

----------


## juky-puky

> "Во Вьетнаме, в перегрузочном варианте, с использованием внешних подвесок В-52 брал до 40 тонн бомб."
> Что-то у меня есть сильное подозрение, что дальность Б-52 с внешними подвесками очень сильно отличалась от его дальности без оных ;).


- Это коню понятно.



> Что до Ту-16, то что вы к свободнопадающим бомбам-то прицепились? ИМХО, основной задачей советской дальней авиации всегда оставалась и остается борьба с АУГ. Представить себе серьезную работу по наземным целям, скажем, на европейском ТВД или, ха-ха, по территории США, хоть Ту-16, хоть 22, хоть даже 95 и 160 - бред. Мало их, по любому...


- Никто их в неядерном снаряжении в США посылать не собирался.



> а вот по АУГ шарахнуть - это как раз их работа. А для этих целей Ту-16 (ну, не А) имел соответствующее вооружение.


- Правда? И в каком году им могло там счастье улыбнуться?   :Wink:   :twisted:

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> - Правда? И в каком году им могло там счастье улыбнуться?    :twisted:


Ну смотря чем они бы работали...  :Wink:  
Удар по АУГ планировался и с применением ядерного оружия, ибо селекционировать цель /авианосец/ в условиях сильного, и надо признать эффективного радиопротиводействия было весьма затруднительно.
В-52 над Союзом то же мало что бы "светило"...  :Wink:  
Кстати во время каких учений все же прорвались, причем фантомы взлетать начали с явным запозданием?  Не помню просто.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> - Это коню понятно.


Ну раз понятно, то давайте данные в студию, вы ж сравнивать собирались. Как бы у 52-го с внешними подвесками дальность не оперативной оказалась, заместо стратегической ;)...




> - Правда? И в каком году им могло там счастье улыбнуться?


Пока на вооружении ракетоносные варианты стояли Ту-16 - тогда и могло улыбнуться. Счастье, знаете ли, всегда может улыбнуться ;). В куда более поздние, чем 60-е, годы, бывали случаи, когда даже 95-е, с их куда большей ЭПР, выходили на дальность куда меньшую дальности пуска ПКР, оставаясь при этом не обнаруженными ;)

----------

> Ну раз понятно, то давайте данные в студию, вы ж сравнивать собирались. Как бы у 52-го с внешними подвесками дальность не оперативной оказалась, заместо стратегической ;)...
> 
> Пока на вооружении ракетоносные варианты стояли Ту-16 - тогда и могло улыбнуться. Счастье, знаете ли, всегда может улыбнуться ;). В куда более поздние, чем 60-е, годы, бывали случаи, когда даже 95-е, с их куда большей ЭПР, выходили на дальность куда меньшую дальности пуска ПКР, оставаясь при этом не обнаруженными ;)


У B-52D с 24,5 тоннами бомб боевой радиус действия 1900 миль (3050 км), то есть равен радиусу действия чего-то вроде Ту-16К-10 (Nazar меня поправит, если я не ту модификацию назвал).

Самые разные советские самолеты приближались к АУГ на малое расстояние необнаруженными. Но в случае войны у них не было бы никаких шансов потопить авианосец без СБЧ, а с появлением "Иджис" ситуация вообще стала аховой.

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> Во Вьетнаме, в перегрузочном варианте, с использованием внешних подвесок В-52 брал до 40 тонн бомб.
> 
> 
> 108*226.75 = 24489, а не 40000


- *См. здесь:*
http://www.jeromegoolsby.net/military/b_52_stats.html

----------

> - *См. здесь:*
> http://www.jeromegoolsby.net/military/b_52_stats.html


Реальная максимальная боевая нагрузка - 108 500-фунтовых бомб на B-52D с т.н. "Big Belly modification".

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> - *См. здесь:*
> http://www.jeromegoolsby.net/military/b_52_stats.html
> 
> 
> Реальная максимальная боевая нагрузка - 108 500-фунтовых бомб на B-52D с т.н. "Big Belly modification".


- Причём здесь B-52D?  Почему не B-52Н?

----------

> - Причём здесь B-52D?  Почему не B-52Н?


B-52H может нести максимум 51 500-фунтовую или 51 750-фунтовую бомбу. Модернизированный B-52D же может нести 108 500-фунтовых, как я уже писал, или 66 750-фунтовых бомб.

----------


## Жора

> с появлением "Иджис" ситуация вообще стала аховой.


Сомнительное утверждение. :roll:

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от Anonymous
> 
>  с появлением "Иджис" ситуация вообще стала аховой.
> 
> 
> Сомнительное утверждение. :roll:


- Чтобы  сомневаться в чём-то (или наоборот), надо хотя бы иметь представление - а что же это такое и с чем это едят?!  :twisted:

----------


## swjatoslaw gerus

Gentlemeni 

  1. Posle razwala SSSR  s  GDP w PPE 2200 mlrd$ pri USA 5500 mlrd$ 

    Kitaj dawno wtoraja ekonomicheskaja detzawa mira 

    Smotri ocenki CIA factbook  i Worldbank 

   Xotha est' razlichija po strukture  GDP 

     Ne bednaja strana 

  2. Letchiki  MiG-29  BRD ,kotorix awtor wstrechal na wistawke w Berline 
  xoteli letat' na Mig-29  kak mozno bol'sche 

  3. Effectiwnost' Mig-29 zawisit ot taktiki ,dejstwija w gruppe s AWAKS 
      Elinit,Sigint,bortowoj RLS ,kosmicheskoj swjazi i nawigacii 
     Takticheskoj wiychki i naleta chasow /sdelajte ego 500-700 ?
     chasow 
     god  protiw 250 y pilota  F-15/  


     Sejchas cena na Mig29 25-35(?) mln $  w zawisimosti 
  ot yslowij kontrakta 

   Postanowka  poslednej RLS/Fazattron/ ydorozaet   nesil'no 
   /20-30%/ Mesto dlja nowoj boewoj elektroniki est' 

   Wot i popitajtes' srawnit' po kriteriju  cena/effectiwnost' 
  s EF ,Rafal'  &

----------

> Сомнительное утверждение.


Для успешной борьбы с ДА нужно всего лишь сбивать много Х-22. С обнаружением таких ракет в середине 80-ых проблем уже не было, а применение ВПУ, РЛС с ФАР и ЭВМ решило проблему пуска и наведения большого количества ЗУР.
Поэтому СССР и начал лихорадочно разрабатывать Х-32, авиационные "Яхонты" и т.д.

----------


## swjatoslaw gerus

Gost' -Для успешной борьбы с ДА нужно всего лишь сбивать много Х-22. С обнаружением таких ракет в середине 80-ых проблем уже не было, а применение ВПУ, РЛС с ФАР и ЭВМ решило проблему пуска и наведения большого количества ЗУР. 
Поэтому СССР и начал лихорадочно разрабатывать Х-32, авиационные "Яхонты" и т.д.

 1. Zaxwat gosxpodstwa w wozduxe.

  Gen Rog schitaet  chto zaxwat gospodstwa w kosmose budet iz wozduxa. 

 Awtor dannogo e-mail - Kakie idei est' po zaxwatu gospodstwa w wozduxe iz  kosmosa ?

----------

www.translit.ru

----------


## Kasatka

Транслит работает и на нашем форуме.. 
под окошком ввода сообщения есть ссылка "Показать клавиатуру"
Она появится чуть ниже, слева от нее будут необходимые опции.
Очень удобно. Пользуйтесь на здоровье =)

----------


## swjatoslaw gerus/milstar

Airforce.ru 
Re:translit 

Gentlemen 

    Excuse the author ,he's involved  in  multiple activities ,which are time  consumed .Also author have not  inclination  for "grafomany"
   If would accepted author can write  english or germany  

    Author suspect ,that  best  way   for  you ,would disscuss
 matter mentioned with  first source's as 

www.centrawn.ru   /gen.Gareew,Rog ,adm Erofeef &/ 
www.namakon.ru   /gen.Drozdow/ 
www.mid.ru 


     Mig,Su,Rniikp,Mniirs,Niitp,KB Impuls/SPB -  Perimetr system/ 
     Zwezda,Chelomei,Raduga,Fazatron,Gosniias,A-16,Kurchatowa   &


   Some of  professional opinion's are present  in 
     nvo.ng.ru 
www.vpk-news.ru 
www.fas.org/spp
     news in www.vpk.ru 

         Your respectfully  Swjatoslaw Gerus/milstar/

----------


## swjatoslaw gerus/milstar

Gentlemen 


  Some of usefull source's on link's belov , would  make  your understanding of matter,which you tryed to disscuss  without  any  points 
about  military  strategy  & tactic ,better  

1.Carl von Clausevitz 

http://www.carlvonclausewitz.de/

2.Nicolo Machiavelli 

http://www.constitution.org/mac/prince00.htm

3.Alfred Thayer Mahan
The Influence of Seapower Upon History

http://www.phoppe.com/Music/Books.html

http://www.navy.gov.au/spc/readinglist/classical.html
http://www.audible.com/adbl/store/CJ...BK_BKOT_000070


4.Admiral Gorshkov and the Soviet Navy

http://www.airpower.maxwell.af.mil/a...g/chipman.html

http://www.airpower.maxwell.af.mil/a...ct/chipman.htm

 more corrrect ,was error by link 

5.Napoleon 

Maxim 

http://www.military-info.com/freebies/maximsn.htm
http://www.napoleon.org/en/home.asp
http://www.napoleonbonaparte.nl/html/body_guide.html


6.Jomini Precis de l'Art de Guerre

http://www.kw.igs.net/~tacit/artofwar/jomini.htm

7.Liddell Hart 
http://www.wargame.ch/wc/nwc/newslet...noeuvrist.html
http://www.airpower.maxwell.af.mil/a...apr/pogue.html

8.J.Corbett 

http://www.au.af.mil/au/awc/awcgate/navy/art7-a00.htm

----------


## Kasatka

what "matter" are you talking about?

The links you posted have some very interesting materials, but there is nothing about Eurofighter.

----------

О Боже, черт возьми! Товарищ Герус, пишите связно или не пишите ничего.

----------


## Nazar

> Самые разные советские самолеты приближались к АУГ на малое расстояние необнаруженными. Но в случае войны у них не было бы никаких шансов потопить авианосец без СБЧ, а с появлением "Иджис" ситуация вообще стала аховой.


какие самые разные самолеты приближались к АУГ?Откуда Вы знаете что было-бы в случае войны,а чего нет?
Я могу незнать информацию по ЭПР Рафаля Или Еврофайтера,но не надо мне рассказыввать про АУГ и Ту-16,у меня в соседнем доме человек живет,который десятки раз к АУГ незамеченным подходил
И ситуация стала аховой совсем не с появлением "Иджис"



> Никто в здравом уме не может даже помыслить о том, чтобы сравнивать Ту-16 с В-52. Во Вьетнаме, в перегрузочном варианте, с использованием внешних подвесок В-52 брал до 40 тонн бомб. 
> А если сравнить ещё дальность полёта того и другого


Внимательней выше читай,я эти самолеты не сравнивал, не надо казаться умным и пытаться меня на чем то поймать




> - Правда? И в каком году им могло там счастье улыбнуться?


Многое даже на святой (или как там ее) земле не известно, хотя тебе наверное лучше знать и про счастье улыбнувшееся и про Иджис и про прорывы к АУГ и про многое многое другое , 99% делают свое дело понимаешь.

----------

> какие самые разные самолеты приближались к АУГ?Откуда Вы знаете что было-бы в случае войны,а чего нет?
> Я могу незнать информацию по ЭПР Рафаля Или Еврофайтера,но не надо мне рассказыввать про АУГ и Ту-16,у меня в соседнем доме человек живет,который десятки раз к АУГ незамеченным подходил


Самые разные и есть самые разные. Ваш покорный слуга один раз, сидя на заднем сиденье "Галеба", пролетел рядом с АУГ в Средиземноморье на сверхмалой высоте, а американские истребители нас начали сопровждать только через четыре минуты.
Что было бы в случае войны я не знаю, а предполагаю, на основе известных мне планов применения ВМС США и ДА, а также сравнительных характеристик их вооружения.

----------


## juky-puky

> ... но не надо мне рассказыввать про АУГ и Ту-16, у меня в соседнем доме человек живет, который десятки раз к АУГ незамеченным подходил...


 - На Ту-16 - незамеченным? Он мог десятки раз подходить (и уходить) несбитым (мирное время, как-никак), но подходить десятки раз незамеченным, - _"нет сынок, это сказка!"_ (с)   :twisted:

----------


## juky-puky

> Ваш покорный слуга один раз, сидя на заднем сиденье "Галеба", пролетел рядом с АУГ в Средиземноморье на сверхмалой высоте...


- Вот на таком?






> ...а американские истребители нас начали сопровождать только через четыре минуты.


- Ну, и как? Не догнали они вас?    :Wink:

----------


## Nazar

> - На Ту-16 - незамеченным? Он мог десятки раз подходить (и уходить) несбитым (мирное время, как-никак), но подходить десятки раз незамеченным, - _"нет сынок, это сказка!"_ (с)   :twisted:


Тебе лучше знать.




> Самые разные и есть самые разные. Ваш покорный слуга один раз, сидя на заднем сиденье "Галеба", пролетел рядом с АУГ


Вами было сказано "Самые разные советские самолеты приближались к АУГ " вот и ответьте какие ,а фраза "самые разные и есть самые разные" - не ответ.

----------


## juky-puky

> Вами было сказано "Самые разные советские самолеты приближались к АУГ " вот и ответьте какие ,а фраза "самые разные и есть самые разные" - не ответ.


- Да приближайся в мирное время, хоть на чём, хоть на Ту-95МС пролетай над ним, - только истребители с авианосца обычно вставали под фотолюки на момент пролёта, поэтому приходилось снимать его в крене, с несколько большего расстояния - но это тогда, когда действуют международные правила полёта в нейтральных водах. 
*Но кто с тобой вот так тетешкаться будет на войне?*

----------


## Nazar

[quote="juky-puky"] Да приближайся в мирное время, хоть на чём, хоть на Ту-95МС пролетай над ним, - только истребители с авианосца обычно вставали под фотолюки на момент пролёта, поэтому приходилось снимать его в крене, с несколько большего расстояния - но это тогда, когда действуют международные правила полёта в нейтральных водах. 
*Но кто с тобой вот так тетешкаться будет на войне?*

А зачем ты мне рассказываешь то , что я прекрасно знаю без тебя
Ту-95МС никогда не входили в состав авиации ВМФ 
И  про истребители "бод брюхо" встававшие знаю и про то чем это для них иногда заканчивалось и про аэрростаты ,мешавшие маневрированию,которые выпускались с кораблей эскорта знаю, и все равно задачу свою выполняли и к АУГ по ночам на предельно малой высоте подходили. На каком удалении от авианосца ,его средства обнаружения ,обнаружат Ту-16 летящий на высоте 10-12 метров?,а если ниже?

----------


## juky-puky

> А зачем ты мне рассказываешь то , что я прекрасно знаю без тебя?


- А затем, что ты тут, вообще-то, не один-единственный.



> Ту-95МС никогда не входили в состав авиации ВМФ


- А кто говорил, что они входили?!



> И  про истребители "бод брюхо" встававшие знаю и про то чем это для них иногда заканчивалось и про аэрростаты ,мешавшие маневрированию,которые выпускались с кораблей эскорта знаю, и все равно задачу свою выполняли и к АУГ по ночам на предельно малой высоте подходили.


- А почему по ночам - чтобы страшнее было?  :twisted:  Или ночью ухудшается распространение радиоволн? :D



> На каком удалении от авианосца ,его средства обнаружения  обнаружат Ту-16 летящий на высоте 10-12 метров?


- Неужели ты до сих пор формулу дальности обнаружения РЛС не знаешь? Она равна (в км) четырём корням квадратным из суммы  высот полёта ЛА и высоты размещения антенны РЛС (в метрах).
Вот авианосец типа "Нимитц":
http://ship.bsu.by/main.asp?id=100067
Его высота - 73 метра, слева, на самой высокой точке, виден белый шар, закрывающий антенну обзорной РЛС, она примерно на высоте метров 70:



Отсюда, для Н=10 м и h=70, Д обн. ~*36* км.



> А если ниже?


- Если на высоте 3 метра - Д обн. = 34 км.  А если ниже - то это уже называется подводная лодка.  :lol: _Только это тоже сказка: Ту-16 не летает на высоте 3-х метров над морем.  Во-вторых, потому, что это на фиг не надо.   Во-первых, потому, что таких шизанутых нет._

----------


## swjatoslaw gerus/milstar

Ywazaemij Nazar 

  1.Pochitajte woennuju klassiku 

  2. Wojna mozet bit' wiigrana  tol'ko ispol'zowaniem  kompleksnix sredstw  ,linki nize   dopolnjat waschu informaciju  o razwedke 
AUG ,PLARB & 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walker_spy_ring

http://rf-web.tamu.edu/security/secg...ory/Walker.htm

http://www.amazon.com/Spy-Hunter-Inv.../dp/1557503494


http://www.fas.org/irp/eprint/health.pdf


...His friend and fellow spy was a Navy senior chief radioman named Jerry Whitworth, who had access to highly-classified satellite communications data. The resulting Walker Spy Ring continued to provide important intelligence to the Soviets even after John Walker had retired from the Navy in 1976.

http://www.navyseals.com/community/a...?id=163&page=1

... The Soviets have broken some supposedly "unbreakable" cipher systems. 
Investigators believe that by piecing together technical information 
provided by Walker and his associates, the Soviets have been able to 
replicate U.S. hardware and read at least some of our secret message 
traffic -- a feat that U.S. officials once believed was impossible

...As an Army signals-intelligence specialist, Hall had 
access to super-secret U.S. cryptographic machines and keylists, more 
commonly known as codes and ciphers. 

..."It was the greatest case in KGB history," former KGB defector Vitaly 
Yurchenko told his American debriefers in 1985. "We deciphered millions of
your messages. If there had been a war, we would have won it." 

"K-Mart has better security than the U.S. Navy," Walker told us during a 
series of interviews last August for a PBS "Frontline" documentary on the
Soviet espionage threat. He noted that he used to tell his partner, Jerry
Whitworth, that selling U.S. secrets "was a buyers' market." 

To assess the damage done by Walker and the other spies, it's necessary to
understand a bit about the arcane science of cryptology. Experts say there
are two basic elements to a modern code system: the logic and the key. The
humming, Navy-gray code machines contain what is in essence an electronic
formula (or algorithm) called the logic. The key is a list of numbers and
letters that set the machine and tell the logic formula when to commence.
To maximize security, U.S. keylists are changed every 24 hours. 
...

"In the context of communications information, the keylist is considered 
the ultimate," recalled Walker's convicted cohort Jerry Whitworth in an 
interview for the "Frontline" documentary. "The only other thing that's 
better would be the keylist, tech manual and the equipment. Then you've 
got the whole shebang." 
Walker did just that. Using a Minox camera, he supplied the Soviets with 
all the technical manuals he could lay his hands on. "They got the 
original technical manuals from me and I provided them with amendments 
[and] modifications to that equipment as they occurred over the years," 
says Walker. "When Mr. Whitworth took over, he continued to provide those
changes basically to the [KWR-]37 and to the [KW-]7" code machines. 

The Soviets still needed the daily keylists, but Walker, and later 
Whitworth, kept them amply supplied. Whitworth let his pride show when 
discussing a $ 10,000 bonus Walker paid him for providing "months" of 
continuous keylists. "The bonus thing came up over a period of having 
years of consistency -- not months, but years," he says. 

Clark's confidence may have been misplaced. According to Navy officials, 
the internal design logic of some machines was indeed compromised by the 
Walker spy ring, and the Soviets were able to read secret U.S. messages 
without the keylists. Adm. James D. Watkins, then chief of naval 
operations, obliquely acknowledged the compromise during a June 1985 press
briefing. According to Watkins, loss of the cryptographic logic designs 
was "the most serious area of compromise. Some technical design 
communications information has probably been lost." 

 Navy secretary John Lehman was more specific: "We assume 
that the Soviets were able to compromise the design logic of some of the 
cryptographic machines, which would enable them in some cases to crack the
code without key cards. And we assume they have." 

Rather, the Soviets apparently had so
much material -- including the KW-7 hardware, keylists and plain-text 
versions of messages sent on the system -- that they were able to exploit
"design flaws" in the KW-7's logic that allowed them to do what the NSA 
had once believed impossible -- "break" the machine's code formula without
use of the daily keylist. 
"The Soviets have always been reputed to be rather good in code breaking,"
says David Kahn, author of "The Codebreakers." "It's known that three 
things seem to be associated with success in code-breaking: musicianship,
chess and mathematics. What are the three things the Russians are best 
at?" 

Collectively, Walker and Whitworth supplied some six virtually continuous
years of keylists for the KW-7 and KWR-37. Walker says he also provided 
the Soviets the technical manuals, complete with the precise schematics of
the design logic, for the KW-7 and the KWR-37 systems. All subsequent KW-7
and KWR-37 equipment modifications were provided by Whitworth, both spies
now confirm. 

The Soviets had also obtained actual working versions of these machines. 
The United States lost both KW-7 and KWR-37 machines in January 1968, when
North Korean gunboats seized the U.S. spy ship USS Pueblo for allegedly 
violating their territorial waters, and at least one other KW-7 was lost 
in Vietnam in the early 1970s, according to court testimony and Navy 
documents. So the "design logic" was unquestionably compromised, even when
later modified. 
By early 1984, the KGB's wish-list for Walker was narrowing. During a 
chilly meeting outside a Vienna mens' shop, Walker's KGB handler told him
they still wanted "7 subsystems" (KW-7 hardware modifications), as well as
naval operational orders and plans. 

And, in a request that once again seemed to demonstrate the Soviets still
had better access to U.S. secrets than either Walker or Whitworth, the KGB
agent asked for copies of something called an "NCM," which Walker says 
stood for some sort of "crypto-related 'National Command Memorandum.'" 
Neither Walker nor Whitworth had ever heard of this item before.

But the demise of the Walker ring didn't stop the KGB. At about the same 
time Walker's crypto supply to the Soviets ended, Army Warrant Officer 
James Hall had just come on line in Berlin. As a signals-intelligence 
specialist for the NSA's military subsidiary, the Army Security Agency, 
Hall had access to a broad array of U.S. crypto systems, including the 
KW-7, according to sources. U.S. sources say that Hall has apparently 
admitted supplying "important signal-intelligence information" to the 
KGB's proxies in East Germany from late 1982 to early 1988. Hall is now 
said to be cooperating with authorities. 
The likelihood that the codebreakers of the KGB's Department 16 were "not
only able to copy, but were able to solve" U.S. codes, deeply worries Kean
College mathematics professor Cipher Deavours, long close to the secret 
world of codes and the editor of Cryptologia. "The main assumptions under
which the National Security Agency [operates] is that even if the enemy 
has possession of the machine, he won't be able to read any traffic 
without the key. That assumption was wrong. And our entire crypto-design 
philosophy is built on that." 
You have to assume they're certainly not arresting everybody," says 
Walker, from his cell in the isolation block of the most secure federal 
prison at Marion, Ill. "There are obviously other spy rings out there and
other players. The fact that there were cryptographic systems and other 
types of systems that they didn't want is clearly evidence that they had 
other sources."

----------


## milstar

http://www.fas.org/irp/doddir/navy/ndp2.htm
....

CHAPTER ONE
The Nature of Naval Intelligence
.....

By ‘intelligence’ we mean every sort of information about the enemy and his country— the basis, in short, of our plans and operations.”
— Karl von Clausewitz: On War, 1832
At the outset, it is important to understand the distinction between information and intelligence. Information is an assimilation of data that has been gathered, but not fully correlated, analyzed, or interpreted. While not fully analyzed or correlated, information still has significant value to the tactical commander and plays a key role in threat warning and target acquisition. For example, combat information is “unevaluated data, gathered by or provided to the tactical commander which, due to its highly perishable nature or the criticality of the situation, cannot be processed into tactical intelligence in time to satisfy the user’s tactical intelligence requirements” (Joint Publication 1-02). Organic, theater and national level cryptologic sensors provide a significant portion of combat information. Intelligence, on the other hand, is “the product resulting from the collection, exploitation, processing, integration, analysis, evaluation, and interpretation of available information concerning foreign countries or areas.” Integration and analysis, combined with a thorough understanding of mission requirements, convert information into usable intelligence. Thus, intelligence is the product we derive from analyzing all available and relevant information...

Purposes
“You are supposed to tell us what the Japanese are going to do, and I will then decide whether it is good or bad and act accordingly.”
— Admiral Chester W. Nimitz, U.S. Navy CinCPacFlt, 1942 

...— Identifying Centers of Gravity and Critical Vulnerabilities. Naval intelligence strives to provide an accurate picture of the battlespace from which we can identify clear and attainable objectives. For instance, at the operational level, the force commander may decide that to accomplish his objective, a particular target set— such as enemy command and control facilities—must be destroyed. At the tactical level, intelligence support is needed to plan an effective strike against a specific element of that target set, such as a radio-relay site. This tactical intelligence may consist of detailed, analyzed target photographs from tactical reconnaissance or national collection systems, pinpointing essential aim points for the strike leader. 

...

Principles
The principles of naval intelligence provide enduring guidelines for effective intelligence operations. Understanding and applying these principles will give decisive advantages to naval commanders. 
“If you know the enemy and know yourself, you need not fear the result of a hundred battles. When you are ignorant of the enemy, but know yourself, your chances of winning and losing are equal. If ignorant of both your enemy and of yourself, you are certain in every battle to be in peril.”
— Sun Tzu, The Art of War, ca. 500 B.C. 
— Know the Adversary. Since the time of Sun Tzu, knowing the adversary has been the paramount principle. Identifying the adversary is the first step in gaining this knowledge. Knowing how the adversary thinks (especially how the adversary perceives success and failure) is essential in forecasting his likely courses of action. We know our adversary better by understanding his goals, objectives, strategy, intentions, capabilities, methods of operation, vulnerabilities, and values. We gain this understanding by studying his character, culture, social mores, customs and traditions, language, and history. Only then will the intelligence officer be able to provide the commander a full assessment. 

...


Human Intelligence (HUMINT): A category of intelligence derived from information collected and provided by human sources. (Joint Pub 1-02)

----------


## Nazar

> - А затем, что ты тут, вообще-то, не один-единственный


Тогда,если ты в следующий раз захочешь кому-то что-то рассказать,рассказывай это третьему лицу и не обращяйся лично ко мне.




> А почему по ночам - чтобы страшнее было?  Или ночью ухудшается распространение радиоволн?


Тебе многое можно было-бы рассказать,но тратить время  просто лень.
Так к сведению тебе скажу,что средства обнаружения ,имеющиеся на авианосце, работают не всегда и уж точно не всегда на излучение
Почему догадывайся сам и делай выводы.




> Неужели ты до сих пор формулу дальности обнаружения РЛС не знаешь?


Если бы ты был внимательнее,то из других моих постов,ты мог узнать,что заканчивал я ВВМУРЭ на факультете РТВ, по специальности РЭБ и РЭР и все это прекрасно знаю, теперь рад,что знаешь и ты.




> Если на высоте 3 метра - Д обн. = 34 км. А если ниже - то это уже называется подводная лодка.  Только это тоже сказка: Ту-16 не летает на высоте 3-х метров над морем. Во-вторых, потому, что это на фиг не надо. Во-первых, потому, что таких шизанутых нет.


Разговор шел о высоте 10-12 метров, про три метра и слова не было, так что не надо выдумывать.
Самого то в училище( если ты там когда нибудь был) "метр держать" над полосой учили?

Еще раз повторяю, утомил.

----------


## milstar

Gost' pisal -О Боже, черт возьми! Товарищ Герус, пишите связно или не пишите ничего.

http://babelfish.altavista.com/

----------


## juky-puky

> - А затем, что ты тут, вообще-то, не один-единственный
> 			
> 		
> 
> Тогда,если ты в следующий раз захочешь кому-то что-то рассказать,рассказывай это третьему лицу и не обращяйся лично ко мне.


- Рассказывая что-то вроде как тебе, я обращаюсь и к остальным. Что не мешало бы делать и тебе - это один из законов форумской жизни. Для тех, кто хочет общаться сугубо индивидуально, предусмотрено ЛС. 



> А почему по ночам - чтобы страшнее было?  Или ночью ухудшается распространение радиоволн?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Тебе многое можно было-бы рассказать, но тратить время  просто лень.


- Ещё раз: думай о других, заинтригованных тобой читателях форума. "О есть нечто, что ночью работает лучше, чем РЛС! на 40 км! Может быть - теплопеленгатор? Но для этого Ту-16 должен к авианосцу задом пятится, как рак. Так что же это такое?!"  



> Так к сведению тебе скажу,что средства обнаружения ,имеющиеся на авианосце, работают не всегда и уж точно не всегда на излучение
> Почему догадывайся сам и делай выводы.


- Вот и расскажи почтеннейшей публике, что же это за хренотень там разэтакая?? :) 



> Неужели ты до сих пор формулу дальности обнаружения РЛС не знаешь?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Если бы ты был внимательнее,то из других моих постов, ты мог узнать, что заканчивал я ВВМУРЭ на факультете РТВ, по специальности РЭБ и РЭР и все это прекрасно знаю, теперь рад,что знаешь и ты.


- Я встречал достаточно много образованцев, которые и должны были категорически знать то-то и то-то в соответствии с полученным дипломом, но у них получалось как-то отдельно - диплом, и отдельно - понимание происходящих процессов (вроде как соотношние сопротивления и потребной тяги на виражах  :D).



> Если на высоте 3 метра - Д обн. = 34 км. А если ниже - то это уже называется подводная лодка.  Только это тоже сказка: Ту-16 не летает на высоте 3-х метров над морем. Во-вторых, потому, что это на фиг не надо. Во-первых, потому, что таких шизанутых нет.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Разговор шел о высоте 10-12 метров, про три метра и слова не было, так что не надо выдумывать.


- Как же ты не помнишь? Воспроизводим: 
Nazar Сегодня 11:28 am 
На каком удалении от авианосца ,его средства обнаружения ,обнаружат Ту-16 летящий на высоте 10-12 метров?, *а если ниже*? 
Ниже 10 метров - это сколько?!  8) 



> Самого то в училище (если ты там когда нибудь был) "метр держать" над полосой учили?


- Курсантов _не учат_ держать метр над полосой. _Им его только показывают_.



> Еще раз повторяю, утомил.


- Я понимаю, что с Жорой из Пекина тебе легче общаться, ты для него - почти как Эйнштейн...    :Wink:  :twisted:

----------


## milstar

For Nazar 

 1. Eti knigi est' w biblioteke 

   F.Constant /odin iz awtorow programmi Polaris/  -Fundamental of strategic weapon   t1 i t2

   Skolnik -Radar 

    Mozet wi najdete tam chto-to poleznoe 

  2.  Dlja disskussij s ljubim oponnentom 
http://www.iep.utm.edu/g/gorgias.htm

       Gorgias 

. Nothing exists 
ii. Even if existence exists, it cannot be known 
iii. Even if it could be known, it cannot be communicated


   Opponentow net i disscusij net i woobsche nichego net.

----------


## Д.Срибный

К milstar: *Настоятельно* прошу пользоваться переводчиком с транслита, встроенным в форум. При вводе нового сообщения вы можете либо воспользоваться виртуальной клавиатурой, либо просто конвертировать латиницу в кирилицу.

----------


## игорь

Юкки с Назаром спорили по высоте подхода к АУГ
размещаю фото летчика МА Михерского С.Е.

http://morlet.fotoplenka.ru/album113...00297.htm#foto

ну и скока??

PS ине грузите мне что это Минск
я про высоту говорю!! :shock:

----------


## juky-puky

> Юкки с Назаром спорили по высоте подхода к АУГ
> размещаю фото летчика МА Михерского С.Е.
> http://morlet.fotoplenka.ru/album113...00297.htm#foto
> ну и скока??
> 
> PS ине грузите мне что это Минск
> я про высоту говорю!! :shock:


- Именно потому, что это Минск, можно прикинуть высоту: его ширина - 31 метр, по полученной пропорции высота носовой части - 14 метров. Судя по всему, самолёт, с которого делался снимок, идёт на высоте *5-7* метров.

----------


## игорь

В фильме "Битва над океаном" есть кадры где Ту-16
проходит на уровне фальшборта американского авианосца.
Вот так летали наши отцы и старшие товарищи,
честь им и слава!!
 :shock:

----------


## Д.Срибный

> В фильме "Битва над океаном" есть кадры где Ту-16
> проходит на уровне фальшборта американского авианосца.
> Вот так летали наши отцы и старшие товарищи,
> честь им и слава!!
>  :shock:


Угу, именно. Могу сделать сриншоты - есть этот диск.

----------


## игорь

Дмитрий нарисуй пожалуйста!!
пусть их посмотрят
 :shock:

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Юкки с Назаром спорили по высоте подхода к АУГ
> размещаю фото летчика МА Михерского С.Е.
> 
> http://morlet.fotoplenka.ru/album113...00297.htm#foto
> 
> ну и скока??
> 
> PS ине грузите мне что это Минск
> я про высоту говорю!! :shock:



IMHO, спор ни о чём. Какое оружие можно применить по АУГ с высоты 5-7 метров? Да и с 10? Торпеды :)? Придётся выскакивать, выполнять прицеливание - завалят :(. Наверное, всё же, советская тактика (полк-другой ракетоносцев, с массированным пуском ракет с разных направлений) более оправданна. Особенно если одновременно наносить удар большим числом ПКР с воздуха и с многоцелевых лодок (скажем, 949 проекта).

----------


## Nazar

> - Рассказывая что-то вроде как тебе, я обращаюсь и к остальным. Что не мешало бы делать и тебе - это один из законов форумской жизни. Для тех, кто хочет общаться сугубо индивидуально, предусмотрено ЛС.


Частично согласен, а именно про ЛС




> Ещё раз: думай о других, заинтригованных тобой читателях форума. "О есть нечто, что ночью работает лучше, чем РЛС! на 40 км! Может быть - теплопеленгатор? Но для этого Ту-16 должен к авианосцу задом пятится, как рак. Так что же это такое?!" 
> Цитата:


не делай из себя и из меня дураков,ты прекрасно понимаешь о чем я говорю




> Я встречал достаточно много образованцев, которые и должны были категорически знать то-то и то-то в соответствии с полученным дипломом, но у них получалось как-то отдельно - диплом, и отдельно - понимание происходящих процессов (вроде как соотношние сопротивления и потребной тяги на виражах ). 
> Цитата:


 Я то-же встречал достаточно "странных" людей




> Как же ты не помнишь? Воспроизводим: 
> Nazar Сегодня 11:28 am 
> На каком удалении от авианосца ,его средства обнаружения ,обнаружат Ту-16 летящий на высоте 10-12 метров?, а если ниже? 
> Ниже 10 метров - это сколько?!


Еще раз повторюсь, о трех метрах речи не было, но если тебе интересно , то ниже 10 метров- это 9метров 99сантиметров





> Курсантов не учат держать метр над полосой. Им его только показывают.


Приходится начинать верить в правоту некоторых твоих слов
Приношу извинения за фразу "если ты там когда-нибудь был", относящююся к училищу








> Я понимаю, что с Жорой из Пекина тебе легче общаться, ты для него - почти как Эйнштейн


Утомление не всегда есть производная от сложности, в случае с тобой это беспереспективняк (смог прочитать) и полная потеря интереса

----------


## игорь

Люпусу
вот такое вооружение
http://www.airwar.ru/weapon/pkr/ksr2.html

подход на предельно малой-резкий набор -пуск-отворот
а дальше=как уж получиться...
из морских летчиков вернуться мало кому было суждено

А насчет тактики-это верно=
дивизия на авианосец
 :shock:

----------


## Nazar

> В фильме "Битва над океаном" есть кадры где Ту-16
> проходит на уровне фальшборта американского авианосца.
> Вот так летали наши отцы и старшие товарищи,
> честь им и слава!!
>  :shock:


Это экипаж подполковника Плиева( 1965год , если память не изменяет USS ESSEXS), зам.ком.полка 967одрап ( последним командиром в последствии стал отец), он погиб через несколько секунд после этих кадров

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Люпусу
> вот такое вооружение
> http://www.airwar.ru/weapon/pkr/ksr2.html
> 
> подход на предельно малой-резкий набор -пуск-отворот
> а дальше=как уж получиться...
> из морских летчиков вернуться мало кому было суждено
> 
> А насчет тактики-это верно=
> ...


Это аж на 1968 год:

"Практические полеты позволили установить, что минимальная дальность пуска ракеты с высоты 500 м ограничивается радиолокационной видимостью цели и временем, затрачиваемым на подготовку ракеты к пуску. Практически она составляла 70-80 км."

Наверное, совсем неплохо? На 500 м. Ту-16 выскочит почти моментально, цель на таком расстоянии уже захвачена - а ЗУРы с кораблей АУГ на 70- 80 км будут лететь минуты полторы-две (если вообще долетят). Так что отстреляться по цели Ту-16е даже к началу семидесятых бы точно успели, не говоря о 60-х.

----------


## juky-puky

> Приходится начинать верить в правоту некоторых твоих слов


- Ничего, пройдёт ещё года три-четыре начнёшь верить в 98% моих слов...  :lol:  :D 



> Приношу извинения за фразу "если ты там когда-нибудь был", относящююся к училищу


- Да, ладно...  :) 



> Я понимаю, что с Жорой из Пекина тебе легче общаться, ты для него - почти как Эйнштейн
> 			
> 		
> 
> Утомление не всегда есть производная от сложности, в случае с тобой это беспереспективняк (смог прочитать) и полная потеря интереса.


- Обычно потеря интереса происходит к оппоненту, которого практически не удаётся победить (разве что он сам допустит какую-то случайную мелкую ошибку   :Wink: )... 
Всё дело в твоей предубеждённости.

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от игорь
> 
> В фильме "Битва над океаном" есть кадры где Ту-16
> проходит на уровне фальшборта американского авианосца.
> Вот так летали наши отцы и старшие товарищи,
> честь им и слава!!
>  :shock:
> 
> 
> Это экипаж подполковника Плиева( 1965год , если память не изменяет USS ESSEXS), зам.ком.полка 967одрап ( последним командиром в последствии стал отец), он погиб через несколько секунд после этих кадров


- Это говорит о том, что удальство и лихость, переходящие все разумные нормы, убивают людей совершенно ни за что.  Потому, что если на 10 метрах дальность обнаружения - 36 км, а на 7 метрах - 35 км, - так лети на 12-15 метрах - и будешь жить долго, а на выполнение боевой задачи что 7 метров, что 12-15 -  никак не скажется...

----------


## juky-puky

> Это аж на 1968 год:
> 
> "Практические полеты позволили установить, что минимальная дальность пуска ракеты с высоты 500 м ограничивается радиолокационной видимостью цели и временем, затрачиваемым на подготовку ракеты к пуску. Практически она составляла 70-80 км."
> 
> Наверное, совсем неплохо? На 500 м. Ту-16 выскочит почти моментально, цель на таком расстоянии уже захвачена - а ЗУРы с кораблей АУГ на 70- 80 км будут лететь минуты полторы-две (если вообще долетят). Так что отстреляться по цели Ту-16е даже к началу семидесятых бы точно успели, не говоря о 60-х.


- Надо не забывать ещё одну элементарную вещь: в боевой обстановке над АУГ будут постоянно посменно дежурить E-2C "Хокай".  Которых на каждом авианосце - 4 штуки.  *У которого дальность обнаружения Ту-16, Ту-95 и Ту-22М3 около 350 км, даже лети они на 5 метрах над водой.*

----------


## Nazar

> [- Это говорит о том, что удальство и лихость, переходящие все разумные нормы, убивают людей совершенно ни за что.  Потому, что если на 10 метрах дальность обнаружения - 36 км, а на 7 метрах - 35 км, - так лети на 12-15 метрах - и будешь жить долго, а на выполнение боевой задачи что 7 метров, что 12-15 -  никак не скажется...


 Ну вот в принципе все начинается заного, я только начал в каких-то вопросах с тобой соглашаться, как тут-же ты выдаешь резолюцию по сути вопроса, которого ни мы с тобой , ни тем более люди , которые досканально изучили эту катастрофу до сих пор не знаем
Отец застал тех людей, которые летали с Плиевым и все ,как один говорили, что сам он не мог допустить кактастрофу, если ты смотрел эту запись, то на ней видно, что камера снимает проходящий рядом с палубой Ту-16, потом камера начинает трястись, выключается и включается только через несколько минут, когда на удалении нескольких километров видны последствия катастрофы, что за это время случилось с самолетом, известно только американцам
Люди ,которые были в подобных ситуациях, говорят, что на 90% это был защитный аэрозонд.
А ты говоришь об удальстве и лихости, даже не зная всех подробностей поиска именно этого авианосца, а он (то-есть поиск) поверь был особенным, равно как и появление самого этого авианосца
И еще , ты конечно знаешь, есть такая книга, называется "Журнал авиационных проишествий и катастроф", так вот как ни странно, эта катастрофа в ней не упоминается.

----------


## Nazar

> [- Надо не забывать ещё одну элементарную вещь: в боевой обстановке над АУГ будут постоянно посменно дежурить E-2C "Хокай".  Которых на каждом авианосце - 4 штуки.  *У которого дальность обнаружения Ту-16, Ту-95 и Ту-22М3 около 350 км, даже лети они на 5 метрах над водой.*


Боевая обстановка это понятно, но сущесвовало понятие  "упреждающий удар"  и задача и у АУГ и у МА была примерно одинакова - подойти незамеченным, сможет АУГ подойти незамеченным , хотя-бы на рубеж Лафатенских островов, при условии того, что в воздухе будет висеть Хокай и светить? По-этому и случаи были, когда "выскакивали случайно" друг на друга ,АУГ шла , работая только на прием и ничего не излучая, были случаи когда шли даже  в полной темноте, с выключенными огнями и это была оправданная тактика, ибо в темноте, без визуального опознавания , практически невозможно отличить АУГ от обычного торгового каравана
И примеры тому были, когда в разгар учений , крейсер УРО "Мисисипи" появился на траверзе Кильдина (вход в Кольский залив), а потом пропал на несколько дней, но в итоге все равно был обнаружен, брел по шхерам в режиме радиомолчания на скорости 3-4узл и обнаружил его отец и говорил, что когда над палубой прошли у них на корабле паника начилась, все заработало, засветило и второй заход они уже полностью контролировали, но уже второй заход
Так что Юкки, не так все однозначно и не всегда ты прав.

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> [- Это говорит о том, что удальство и лихость, переходящие все разумные нормы, убивают людей совершенно ни за что.  Потому, что если на 10 метрах дальность обнаружения - 36 км, а на 7 метрах - 35 км, - так лети на 12-15 метрах - и будешь жить долго, а на выполнение боевой задачи что 7 метров, что 12-15 -  никак не скажется...
> 
> 
>  Ну вот в принципе все начинается заного, я только начал в каких-то вопросах с тобой соглашаться, как тут-же ты выдаешь резолюцию по сути вопроса, которого ни мы с тобой , ни тем более люди , которые досканально изучили эту катастрофу до сих пор не знаем
> Отец застал тех людей, которые летали с Плиевым и все ,как один говорили, что сам он не мог допустить катастрофу.


- Я тебе по секрету скажу: что ни один серьёзный лётчик, не сможет сказать про другого, что тот-то и тот-то никогда не может допустить катастрофу. Это можно вскричать сгоряча, под влиянием эмоций и т.п., но это не в серёьёз и на недолгое время.  Во-первых, потому, что полёт на Ту-16 на высоте 7-10 метров - это уже ничто иное, как заведомая _предпосылка к лётному происшествию_.  *По той элементарной причине, что в полёте не абсолютно всё зависит от лётчика.*  Есть порывы ветра, на которые плевать при полёте на 50 метрах и которые запросто могут стать роковыми на высоте 7-10 метров. Есть отказы матчасти. Есть волнение моря. Есть птицы. Есть усталость зрения и трудности выдерживания высоты при полёте на таких запредельно сверхмалых высотах и т.д.  *Есть сочетание ряда этих неблагоприятных факторов, дающих кумулятивный эффект и приводящих к катастрофе.*
Поэтому "он никогда не мог бы" - это несерьёзно.

*Он запрограммировал возможность катастрофы самим полётом на высоте, не предусмотренной заданием на полёт.*    80% аварий и катастроф в ВС СССР происходило по вине лётного состава. Причём, в большинстве своём, гибли и подготовленные, и опытные лётчики. Из-за гордыни и тщеславия, желания показать себя - "я могу так, как никто из вас не может!"
*Эта гордыня и тщеславие бывает даже у внешне спокойных и скромных людей.* Слаб человек в этом плане...  :roll: 

Только ни в коем случае в этом месте не принимается оправдание - вот он хотел освоить новый вид боевых действий и таким образом повысить боевую эффективность нашей авиации. 



> Люди, которые были в подобных ситуациях, говорят, что на 90% это был защитный аэрозонд.


- Это сказка. В арсенале АУГ нет такого способа защиты ни от самолётов, ни от ПКР.

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> [- Надо не забывать ещё одну элементарную вещь: в боевой обстановке над АУГ будут постоянно посменно дежурить E-2C "Хокай".  Которых на каждом авианосце - 4 штуки.  *У которого дальность обнаружения Ту-16, Ту-95 и Ту-22М3 около 350 км, даже лети они на 5 метрах над водой.* 
> 
> 
> Боевая обстановка это понятно, но сущесвовало понятие  "упреждающий удар"  и задача и у АУГ и у МА была примерно одинакова - подойти незамеченным, сможет АУГ подойти незамеченным , хотя-бы на рубеж Лафатенских островов, при условии того, что в воздухе будет висеть Хокай и светить? По-этому и случаи были, когда "выскакивали случайно" друг на друга, АУГ шла, работая только на прием и ничего не излучая, были случаи когда шли даже  в полной темноте, с выключенными огнями и это была оправданная тактика, ибо в темноте, без визуального опознавания , практически невозможно отличить АУГ от обычного торгового каравана
> И примеры тому были, когда в разгар учений , крейсер УРО "Мисисипи" появился на траверзе Кильдина (вход в Кольский залив), а потом пропал на несколько дней, но в итоге все равно был обнаружен, брел по шхерам в режиме радиомолчания на скорости 3-4узл и обнаружил его отец и говорил, что когда над палубой прошли у них на корабле паника начилась, все заработало, засветило и второй заход они уже полностью контролировали, но уже второй заход


- Всё это - военные игры мирного времени. Этакая игра "Зарница" для больших мальчиков.  Некоторые, поиграв в неё всю свою авиационную жизнь, потом убеждают даже себя, что именно так на самом деле и было бы в случае настоящей войны.
*Это сказка.*

На самом деле реальное нападение на АУГ (одну из то ли 11-ти, то ли 12-ти? Лень проверять) советской авиации было бы просто поводом к войне.  Поэтому ни о какой незаметности в случае настоящего конфликта между сверхдержавами и речи бы не шло. *Войне, даже неядерной, обязательно бы предшествовал период ухудшения обстановки, в ходе которой все вооруженные силы (и все АУГ) переводились бы во всё большие степени боевой готовности.*  С обязательным проведением заранее разрботанных и предусмотренных мероприятий - включая обязательное и круглосуточное дежурство и своих самолётов ДРЛОУ, и АВАКСов, и дежурство стратегических бомбардировщиков в воздухе и др., и пр, и спутниковую разведку, и агентурную разведку...
*Поэтому ни о какой внезапности во время реальной войны - "базару нет".*



> Так что Юкки, не так все однозначно и не всегда ты прав.


- На *98*%...  :twisted:  Не все только это сразу понимают...   :Wink:  
Некоторые, слабоподготовленные,  не понимают этого вообще никогда.  :D

----------


## Nazar

> - Я тебе по секрету скажу:  и так далее - 
> Это сказка. В арсенале АУГ нет такого способа защиты ни от самолётов, ни от ПКР.


В принципе это не тема для спора, я прекрасно знаю процент катастроф по вине ЛС и с названной тобой цифрой, полностью согласен. в остальном наши мнения вряд-ли совпадут.






> Это сказка. В арсенале АУГ нет такого способа защиты ни от самолётов, ни от ПКР.


Cказку про заградительные аэростаты, неоднократно наблюдали 
так что твоя уверенность тебя подвела.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

"У которого дальность обнаружения Ту-16, Ту-95 и Ту-22М3 около 350 км, даже лети они на 5 метрах над водой".

В условиях работы постановщиков помех?? Свежо предание...

Между прочим, любопытное фото в сети всплыло - прилагаю. Ни хрена себе крен у "Нимитца"... не иначе, от ПКР уклоняется  :D  :D  :D :D  :D

----------


## Жора

2Nazar:
Давно, задолго до нашего рождения было сказано:"Не мечите бисер перед свиньями".
По-моему, оно и по сей день действительно.
Выходки штатного клоуна форума, правого на 98% (или сколько там?), постепенно достигают своего апофигеоза. Самое интересное, что его до сих пор воспринимают (или делают вид, что воспринимают) так, как он сам того хочет. 
Если мне не изменяет память, сей субьект заявлял о своих не менее, чем 20 годах честной и безупречной службы. По моим прикидкам, заявленный его возраст - что-то порядка 50 лет (с небольшой "поправкой на ветер"). Много ли вы, господа присяжные заседатели, видели людей в вышеозначенном возрасте, которые пользуются той же лексикой, что и наш клоун? Например тех, которые смогут внятно и с первого раза объяснить, что означает научный термин "высели на измену"?
Не буду утверждать, что среди его соплеменников у меня есть друзья: их нет. Но видел я их, соплеменников, немало. Люди умные и приятные в общении среди них были (то, что они не вошли в число моих друзей, объясняется не их национальным промисхождением, а рядом причин, ни от них, ни от меня не зависящих). 
Так вот, подобных нашему клоуну я тоже видел. В количестве, достаточном, чтобы делать выводы на основе выявленных закономерностей. Сведения, заявленные им о себе, ни в коей мере не соответствуют действительности. Нашему герою примерно 17-19 лет (может быть, и того меньше), лётчиком он никогда не был и не будет по причине близорукости. В воздух поднимался исключительно в качестве мешка с балластом на самолёте чего-нибудь типа "Аэрофлота" (варианты возможны разные). Студент, или очень хочет им быть, ВУЗа наподобие МАИ. Возможно, некое отношение к подобной специализации имели его родители, отсюда и запас привезённых с собой учебников. Уехал из Союза или России в настолько нежном возрасте, что действительность "этой страны" представляет исключительно по рассказам близких родственников ("тёти Хаи") и литературным произведениям весьма ограниченного круга авторов. О справедливости этого утверждения свидетельствуют его высказывания по теме южнокорейского "Боинга". Человек, живший в те годы в Союзе, по идее, должен располагать несколько другой информацией.
Худощавого телосложения, сутул, не нравится девкам (они, девки всех времён и народов, предпочитают примерно одинаковых мужиков). Поскольку девки не дают и вообще в его сторону особо смотреть не хотят, всё свободное от учёбы время проводит в интернете, где может себя чувствовать тем, кем хочет быть.  Там можно тыкать людям на 20 лет себя старше, можно быть уверенным в своём интеллектуальном превосходстве над кем угодно, можно вообще выё :roll: ываться, как стадо буйволов, справедливо полагая, что в такую даль специально, чтобы набить ему морду, ни один нормальный человек не потащится. 
Утверждений на тему "прыщав, гнилозуб и пархат" делать не буду, возможности современной медицины достаточно широки.
К 40-50 годам все известные мне ему подобные люди меняются, у них появляются немного другие приоритеты в жизни, подобным образом они себя уже не ведут (хотя в общении, даже и безличном, не менее неприятны). 
Собственно говоря, имеющий глаза да видит. Форум предоставляет техническую возможность просмотреть все посты какого-либо участника, как нашего клоуна, так и тех, кто свой возраст и социальное положение не скрывает.
Вот так. :shock:

----------


## Nazar

> Всё это - военные игры мирного времени. Этакая игра "Зарница" для больших мальчиков. Некоторые, поиграв в неё всю свою авиационную жизнь, потом убеждают даже себя, что именно так на самом деле и было бы в случае настоящей войны. 
> Это сказка.


 А ты, как я понял, в данной ситуации оказался самым умным и прозорливым и решил не играть в игрушки для больших мальчиков, а высел на хавчик ?

И даже если это и сказка,то в нее верили тысячи людей, как с одной, так и с другой стороны и отдавали за нее свои и чужие жизни, в то время как люди подобные тебе,занимались "более серьезными" вещами

А теперь прошу всех меня простить за намеренную грубость.

2 ЮККИ, знаешь почему мне не всегда нравится общение в сети?
Потому-что я не вижу собеседника, в противном случае , по окончании нашей беседы, твоя 98% уверенность , плашмя была бы засунута , догадываешься куда?, кстати вместе с языком и с верху все это дело я бы кипой прикрыл.
Хотя с другой стороны возраст пожилой.

Все дальнейшие свои словестные излияния в мой адрес ,в ЛС,дабы ветку окончательно не засорять.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

Жора, не рушьте идиллию :). То бишь давно уже сформировавшуюся в рамках форума основную боевую единицу истребительной авиации - пару с Жукки Пуккиевичем в роли ведущего и Федором Моисеевичем в роли ведомого (кстати, куда это он запропал?), бдительно охраняющую небо Святой Земли, при наземной поддержке дивизона ПВО и целеуказания в лице Виггена :).

P.S. Простите за словесный понос, тож не удержался :)))

----------


## игорь

Юкки
я играл в эту Зарницу 20 лет и мне не стыдно
понадобится-еще поиграем
Лехаим
 :shock:
ЗЫ= а пара Юкки с ведомым ФМ-это респект аффтару!!!
 :D  :D

----------


## juky-puky

> Это сказка. В арсенале АУГ нет такого способа защиты ни от самолётов, ни от ПКР. 
> 			
> 		
> 
> Cказку про заградительные аэростаты, неоднократно наблюдали 
> так что твоя уверенность тебя подвела.


- Минууутку! Ты сказал, что он шёл на этих 5-7 метрах над водой, а через несколько секунд - погиб. Так про какие аэростаты я должен думать?? Я (как и любой другой) в этом случае могу подумать только, что он столкнулся с водой. 
Во-вторых, про боевое применение на авианосцах заградительных аэростатов в современной войне я не в курсе. Вероятно, у меня тут пробел в образовании.  :twisted: Мне даже трудно вообразить себе практическую пользу от них на авианосце.  :roll:

----------


## juky-puky

> Юкки
> я играл в эту Зарницу 20 лет


 - У меня выслуга 26 календарных в ВВС СССР/России, с зачётом реактивного стажа - 41 год "с мелочью". Так что, Игорь,  ты меня своими 20-ю - не потряс...   :Wink:  



> ... и мне не стыдно


- Никто не говорил, что тебе должно быть стыдно.



> понадобится-еще поиграем


- Это маловероятно.  _"Молодым везде у нас дорога!"_

----------


## juky-puky

> 2Nazar:
> Давно, задолго до нашего рождения было сказано:"Не мечите бисер перед свиньями".


- Жорик, я же его для тебя и не мечу, поэтому хрюкаешь ты совершенно впустую.  :) 



> По-моему, оно и по сей день действительно.
> Выходки штатного клоуна форума, правого на 98% (или сколько там?), постепенно достигают своего апофигеоза. Самое интересное, что его до сих пор воспринимают (или делают вид, что воспринимают) так, как он сам того хочет.


- Есть умные и иногда даже слегка интеллигентные люди, которые воспринимают меня совершенно адекватно - то есть: совершенно не так, как ты.  :twisted: 



> Если мне не изменяет память, сей субьект заявлял о своих не менее, чем 20 годах честной и безупречной службы. По моим прикидкам, заявленный его возраст - что-то порядка 50 лет (с небольшой "поправкой на ветер").


- _"Нет, никогда нам не будет шеcтьдесят! А лишь четыре раза по пятнадцать!"_



> Много ли вы, господа присяжные заседатели, видели людей в вышеозначенном возрасте, которые пользуются той же лексикой, что и наш клоун? Например тех, которые смогут внятно и с первого раза объяснить, что означает научный термин "высели на измену"?


- Это из интервью Пелевина Виктора Олеговича журналу "Плейбой":
http://pelevin.nov.ru/interview/o-play/1.html
Меня восхищает энергетически емкий язык «понятий». Почему сегодня востребован не тот, кто «ведет дискурс», а тот, кто «держит базар»? В советском мироустройстве была интеллигенция, целая каста хранителей логоса — слова которое когда-то было у Бога и которым, по Гумилеву, «разрушали города». Но логос устал «храниться», устал преть во рту бессильного интеллигента — и возродился в языке сражающихся демонов. В речи братков есть невероятная сила, потому что за каждым поворотом их базара реально мерцают жизнь и смерть. Поэтому на их языке очень интересно формулировать метафизические истины — они оживают. Например, можно сказать, что Будда — это ум, который развел все то, что его грузило, и слил все то. что хотело его развести. Кроме того, меня интересует провинциальный молодежный сленг, который развивается независимо от московского. Например, когда нас с вами «пробивает на думку», в Барнауле «выседают на умняк». А драма России уместилась в барнаульском панк-фольклоре в двух чеканных строках: «Измена! — крикнул мальчиш-Кибальчиш. И все мальчиши высели на измену. Один Плохиш высел на хавчик — и съел все варенье». 



> Не буду утверждать, что среди его соплеменников у меня есть друзья: их нет.


- *И это так естественно и понятно!*  :D  :lol: 



> Так вот, подобных нашему клоуну я тоже видел. В количестве, достаточном, чтобы делать выводы на основе выявленных закономерностей. Сведения, заявленные им о себе, ни в коей мере не соответствуют действительности. Нашему герою примерно 17-19 лет (может быть, и того меньше)


- Ах, как бы мне хотелось, чтобы слова этого чудилки китайского - да Богу в уши! И мне снова 17 или - чёрт с ним - даже 19 лет!!



> О справедливости этого утверждения свидетельствуют его высказывания по теме южнокорейского "Боинга". Человек, живший в те годы в Союзе, по идее, должен располагать несколько другой информацией.


- Ты, по малолетству и бестолковости, из той темы вообще ни хрена не понял. 
Попроси Игоря - он тебе переведёт - с русского авиационного на русский.



> Собственно говоря, имеющий глаза да видит.


- Но это - уж точно не ты!  :twisted: 



> Форум предоставляет техническую возможность просмотреть все посты какого-либо участника, как нашего клоуна, так и тех, кто свой возраст и социальное положение не скрывает.
> Вот так. :shock:


- Те, кто был в состоянии мои посты проанализировать, давно это сделали и читая твой "анализ" покатываются со смеху, держась за животики.
Ты бы и сам, Жорик, ещё над собой поржал бы до упаду, но ты слишком серьёзно относишься к своей персоне...  :roll:

----------


## juky-puky

> Всё это - военные игры мирного времени. Этакая игра "Зарница" для больших мальчиков. Некоторые, поиграв в неё всю свою авиационную жизнь, потом убеждают даже себя, что именно так на самом деле и было бы в случае настоящей войны. 
> Это сказка.
> 			
> 		
> 
> А ты, как я понял, в данной ситуации оказался самым умным и прозорливым и решил не играть в игрушки для больших мальчиков, а высел на хавчик?


- Я наигрался - в пределах предоставленных мне возможностей.



> И даже если это и сказка,то в нее верили тысячи людей, как с одной, так и с другой стороны и отдавали за нее свои и чужие жизни, в то время как люди подобные тебе, занимались "более серьезными" вещами


- Теми же, дружок, теми же. Не другими.   :Wink:  



> А теперь прошу всех меня простить за намеренную грубость.


- Я тебя прощаю авансом.



> 2 ЮККИ, знаешь почему мне не всегда нравится общение в сети?
> Потому-что я не вижу собеседника, в противном случае , по окончании нашей беседы, твоя 98% уверенность , плашмя была бы засунута , догадываешься куда?, кстати вместе с языком и с верху все это дело я бы кипой прикрыл.
> Хотя с другой стороны возраст пожилой.


-  Спасибо товарищу Кольту, который уравнял все шансы и весовые категории...  :twisted: 



> Все дальнейшие свои словестные излияния в мой адрес, в ЛС, дабы ветку окончательно не засорять.


- Неужели ты всерьёз думаешь, что я буду что-то в личку изливать в твой адрес?? 
Не бери примера с Жорика-Пекинского, относись к себе проще!  :D

----------


## Nazar

> - Минууутку! Ты сказал, что он шёл на этих 5-7 метрах над водой, а через несколько секунд - погиб. Так про какие аэростаты я должен думать?? Я (как и любой другой) в этом случае могу подумать только, что он столкнулся с водой. 
> Во-вторых, про боевое применение на авианосцах заградительных аэростатов в современной войне я не в курсе. Вероятно, у меня тут пробел в образовании.  :twisted: Мне даже трудно вообразить себе практическую пользу от них на авианосце.  :roll:


Юкки, ну честное слово, чуть больше внимания к написанному, именно я нигде слова не сказал про высоту 5-7 метров, прозвучала фраза " прошел на уровне фальшборта" , ты не хуже меня знаешь что это несколько выше, на что я ответил, что через нескколько секунд он погиб и погиб ,как ты абсолютно правильно заметил, от столкновения с водой, но чем было вызвано данное столкновение не известно до сих пор, в момент прохода камера у американцев внезапно выключилась, в это время самолет начал делать вираж для повторного захода на авианосец и вполне возможно мог либо столкнуться с таким аэростатом (если он был), либо столкнулся с водой избегая столкновения с ним.Самолетов в тот момент в воздухе не было.Американцы тут-же отправили вертолет к месту падения, потом на борт были подняты обломки самолета и останки тел (был найден даже командирский планшет), американцы разрешили подойти к борту нашему эсминцу и с почестями (без иронии) передали останки нашей стороне.
Завтра я могу позвонить отцу и узнать более подробно ,про это "чудо" американской техники, с каких кораблей запускалось, какие размеры имело и как использовалось
Только честное слово, надоело ругаться.Извини за излишнюю резкость.

----------


## juky-puky

> Только честное слово, надоело ругаться.


- Не я начинаю. 
Люди, особенно не имеющие достаточно серьёзного опыта, склонны относиться с излишним пафосом к военным играм, составившим лучшие годы их жизни. Разумеется, там люди гибнут всерьёз. Разумеется, там нарабатывается нужный и полезный опыт для настоящей войны, если бы, не дай Бог, таковая случилась. 
Но тем не менее *между всеми стычками эпохи холодной войны и планировавшейся обеими сторонами Третьей Мировой - пропасть качественных различий.* 
И это надо понимать.



> Извини за излишнюю резкость.


-  Я тебя уже авансом извинил за всё.   :Wink:  
Не потому, что я такой добрый, а потому,  думаю, что тебе удастся некоторые вещи когда-нибудь всё-таки лучше понять...  :roll:

----------


## juky-puky

> "У которого дальность обнаружения Ту-16, Ту-95 и Ту-22М3 около 350 км, даже лети они на 5 метрах над водой".
> 
> В условиях работы постановщиков помех?? Свежо предание...


- Не было в авиационном арсенале советских РЭБ станций групповых помех, сколь-нибудь эффективных против Е-2С.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> - Не было в авиационном арсенале советских РЭБ станций групповых помех, сколь-нибудь эффективных против Е-2С.


Зато был в арсенале комплекс С-200, заваливший как-то раз именно Е-2С за здорово живешь :)))... но это так, лирика :). Зачем станции постановки помех непременно быть эффективной против Е-2С? И даже против РЛС кораблей АУГ? Ей вполне достаточно быть эффективной против головок ракет "воздух-воздух". А с пушкой к Ту-16 не особо-то и сунешься...

2 Жора: в самом деле, к Жуки очень трудно подкопаться... вряд ли он молод, просто характер у него такой... эээ... въедливый :). Плюс, к тому же, осложненный классическим отношением эмигрантов к бывшей родине :). На самом деле, анализ постов Жуки на предмет фактических промахов в биографии позволяет выявить только один момент, вызывающий вопросы. Выходит, что Жуки Пуккиевич выехал на ПМЖ в Святую Землю через год-два после увольнения из рядов доблестной и краснознаменной. Я с трудом представляю себе старшего офицера, летчика, который не имел бы допуска к секретной документации по 2-й форме и выше. Стало быть, если Жуки Пуккиевич глаголит истину, то выходит, что он по какой-то причине нарушил закон: 5 лет после увольнения ему за кордон не положено было носу казать... Интересно, кто его выпустил и сколько получил за это на лапу ;)

----------


## juky-puky

> На самом деле, анализ постов Жуки на предмет фактических промахов в биографии позволяет выявить только один момент, вызывающий вопросы. Выходит, что Жуки Пуккиевич выехал на ПМЖ в Святую Землю через год-два после увольнения из рядов доблестной и краснознаменной. Я с трудом представляю себе старшего офицера, летчика, который не имел бы допуска к секретной документации по 2-й форме и выше.


- Выше - нет, не было необходимости, а по форме 2 имели практически все.



> Стало быть, если Жуки Пуккиевич глаголит истину, то выходит, что он по какой-то причине нарушил закон: 5 лет после увольнения ему за кордон не положено было носу казать... Интересно, кто его выпустил и сколько получил за это на лапу ;)


- Глупости! Как известно, доблестный особый отдел взяток не берёт!  :twisted: Но люди там сидят не глупые, в 1995-ый году ситуация с стране  несколько отличалась от теперешней, была значительно более либеральной, надо было просто с т-щами в особом отделе обстоятельно поговорить и рассказать им, что не имеет ни малейшего смысла отправлять на "отстой" некоего честно-благородно закончившего службу п/п-ка, по элементарной причине: ему никак нельзя было запретить выехать из России на ПМЖ, например, на Украину или в Молдову.  :D  :lol: Откуда он мог ехать хоть к чёрту на кулички... 
*Умные ребята в особом отделе поняли это правильно и скандалов устривать не стали...*  :Wink:  
Только и всего.

----------


## juky-puky

> - Не было в авиационном арсенале советских РЭБ станций групповых помех, сколь-нибудь эффективных против Е-2С.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Зато был в арсенале комплекс С-200, заваливший как-то раз именно Е-2С за здорово живешь :)))


- Эта история циркулирует уже давно, вот только достоверность этого сбития вызывает и людей компетентных весьма большие сомнения: в тот период у Израиля было четыре Е-2С, но ни один из них сбит не был, все они благополучно дожили с 1982 года до настоящего времени, и нигде не встречается подтверждение того, тчо сирийцы сбили тогда Е-2С американский. 



> ... но это так, лирика :). Зачем станции постановки помех непременно быть эффективной против Е-2С?


- Е-2С наводил F-14 (хоть у этого самолёта и у самого была уникальная БРЛС).



> И даже против РЛС кораблей АУГ? Ей вполне достаточно быть эффективной против головок ракет "воздух-воздух".


- А кто сказал, что даже СПС-161 на Ту-22М3 была эффективна против AIM-54C? 



> А с пушкой к Ту-16 не особо-то и сунешься...


- Ха-ха! Особенно ночью и в облаках? Там КОУ и стрелок-радист сидели в приборах ночного видения?   :Wink:   Потому, что РЛС,  которая синхронно связана со стрелковыми установками и предназначена для стрельбы в любых условиях видимости, была такая смешная и слабая...

----------


## timsz

Насчет нагрузки на крыло МиГ-29. Недавно вычитал, что 40% подъемной силы создается фюзеляжем.

----------


## juky-puky

> Насчет нагрузки на крыло МиГ-29. Недавно вычитал, что 40% подъемной силы создается фюзеляжем.


- Угу. При М>1.5...  :twisted:  А на дозвуке - с гулькин хрен.

----------


## timsz

> Сообщение от timsz
> 
> Насчет нагрузки на крыло МиГ-29. Недавно вычитал, что 40% подъемной силы создается фюзеляжем.
> 
> 
> - Угу. При М>1.5...  :twisted:  А на дозвуке - с гулькин хрен.


Почему?

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от timsz
> 
> ...


- По законам аэродинамики, говорят. Т.е. - по законам физики. Т.е. - по законам природы...  :)

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> - Эта история циркулирует уже давно, вот только достоверность этого сбития вызывает и людей компетентных весьма большие сомнения: в тот период у Израиля было четыре Е-2С, но ни один из них сбит не был, все они благополучно дожили с 1982 года до настоящего времени, и нигде не встречается подтверждение того, тчо сирийцы сбили тогда Е-2С американский.


Опровержения того, что сирийцы сбили американский, тоже нигде не встречается ;). А как американцы подсчитывают собственные боевые потери, всем хорошо известно по итогам корейской и вьетнамской войн.
Достоверность истории с Е-2С подтверждается даже глубоко произраильской монографией г-на Жирохова, которую я уже цитировал ранее в ветке по последнему конфликту. В ней, кстати говоря, суммарные потери ВВС Израиля за весь период существования государства оцениваются в 226 машин всех типов, арабские - 1300. Что вызывает куда большее доверие, нежели израильский официоз.
Вот ещё один произраильский источник:

"Поскольку Е-2С «Хоккай» тоже относится к палубной авиации, не исключено, что он был американский (кстати, в статье «E-2C Hawkeye ВВС Израиля», хотя сбитый самолёт назван израильским, но время события – декабрь 1983 г., т.е. именно тогда, когда авиация ВМС США бомбила в Ливане). Правда, США признали потерю (04.12.83) только двух самолётов: одного А-6 «Интрудер» и одного А-7 «Корсар» («Истребители над Израилем» стр. 182). Ещё один «Интрудер» и один французский «Супер Этандар» были повреждены, но смогли вернуться на авианосцы. Ни о каком Е-2С речи не идёт. В любом случае, о судьбе американских «Хоккаев» я ничего сказать не могу. Да и много их было."
http://www.waronline.org/IDF/Article...non-losses.htm
Как видите, писатель весь в сомнениях, что вообще очень нехарактерно для израильских авторов ;).




> - Е-2С наводил F-14 (хоть у этого самолёта и у самого была уникальная БРЛС).


Ну дифирамбов-то ей много спели - станция действительно навороченная. Только вот в реальных боевых условиях так и не проверенная: не думаю, что на Б.В. или в Ираке кто-то серьезно занимался РЭБ супротив американцев... Кстати, не подскажете, какая у неё наработка на отказ была в период службы Ту-16 ;)?




> - А кто сказал, что даже СПС-161 на Ту-22М3 была эффективна против AIM-54C?


А кто сказал, что нет?




> - Ха-ха! Особенно ночью и в облаках? Там КОУ и стрелок-радист сидели в приборах ночного видения?    Потому, что РЛС,  которая синхронно связана со стрелковыми установками и предназначена для стрельбы в любых условиях видимости, была такая смешная и слабая...


А вы успели ещё и КОУ/стрелком радистом послужить? Да вам просто цены не было, дорогой жук :).

Назар, что скажете по поводу пушечного вооружения Ту-16?

----------


## timsz

> - По законам аэродинамики, говорят. Т.е. - по законам физики. Т.е. - по законам природы...  :)


В общем, нет никаких оснований так считать. ;)

----------

> Опровержения того, что сирийцы сбили американский, тоже нигде не встречается ;). А как американцы подсчитывают собственные боевые потери, всем хорошо известно по итогам корейской и вьетнамской войн.
> Достоверность истории с Е-2С подтверждается даже...


Назовите один достоверный источник, в котором написано, что был сбит "Хокай". Книга Жирохова и тем более приведенный сайт таковыми не являются. Про Корею и Вьетнам, кстати, абсолютно голословные утверждения. Реально опубликованы серийные номера почти всех самолетов американцев и их союзников, потерянных по каким-либо причинам в обеих войнах, что нельзя сказать о серийных номерах советских или вьетнамских самолетов. Заявки же ЗРВ СССР и его саттелитов как правило подтверждаются в очень малом проценте случаев, так что случай с "Хокаем" исключительно сомнителен.

----------

> - Эта история циркулирует уже давно, вот только достоверность этого сбития вызывает и людей компетентных весьма большие сомнения: в тот период у Израиля было четыре Е-2С, но ни один из них сбит не был, все они благополучно дожили с 1982 года до настоящего времени, и нигде не встречается подтверждение того, что сирийцы сбили тогда Е-2С американский.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Опровержения того, что сирийцы сбили американский, тоже нигде не встречается ;). А как американцы подсчитывают собственные боевые потери, всем хорошо известно по итогам корейской и вьетнамской войн.


- За американский Хокай "зуб на выров" не дам, но сирийские источники по лживости просто равных не имеют. 




> Достоверность истории с Е-2С подтверждается даже глубоко произраильской монографией г-на Жирохова


- "Произраильская" - это с точки зрения постоянного участника форумов duel.ru...  :twisted: 



> ...которую я уже цитировал ранее в ветке по последнему конфликту. В ней, кстати говоря, суммарные потери ВВС Израиля за весь период существования государства оцениваются в 226 машин всех типов, арабские - 1300. Что вызывает куда большее доверие, нежели израильский официоз.


- *Кто был не дурной и не ленивый, мог по ходу последней войнушки посмотреть, что ни единого неучтённого убитого солдата или офицера в Израиле не бывает.* А уж тем более - потеря боевого лётчика или экипажа ЛА. Это по поводу "израильского официоза":
http://www.waronline.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14765



> - Е-2С наводил F-14 (хоть у этого самолёта и у самого была уникальная БРЛС).
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ну дифирамбов-то ей много спели - станция действительно навороченная. Только вот в реальных боевых условиях так и не проверенная: не думаю, что на Б.В. или в Ираке кто-то серьезно занимался РЭБ супротив американцев... Кстати, не подскажете, какая у неё наработка на отказ была в период службы Ту-16 ;)?


- Посмотрите здесь:
http://www.airwar.ru/other/bibl/f14book.html
Уж точно побольше, чем на "Рубин-1М", что стоял на Ту-16.



> - А кто сказал, что даже СПС-161 на Ту-22М3 была эффективна против AIM-54C?
> 			
> 		
> 
> А кто сказал, что нет?


- Советские специалисты по РЭБ и сказали...



> - Ха-ха! Особенно ночью и в облаках? Там КОУ и стрелок-радист сидели в приборах ночного видения?    Потому, что РЛС,  которая синхронно связана со стрелковыми установками и предназначена для стрельбы в любых условиях видимости, была такая смешная и слабая...
> 			
> 		
> 
> А вы успели ещё и КОУ/стрелком радистом послужить? Да вам просто цены не было, дорогой жук :).


- Ну, ещё этого не хватало, почтенный волчара.  Просто "не надо быть кошкой, чтобы нарисовать кошку", - как говорит французская пословица.

----------

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> - По законам аэродинамики, говорят. Т.е. - по законам физики. Т.е. - по законам природы...  :)
> 
> 
> В общем, нет никаких оснований так считать. ;)


- Если не открывать ни одной книжки по аэродинамике,  - тогда конечно...  :)

----------


## Nazar

возвращяясь к предидущей теме, допустим я не нашел не одной формулы перегрузки, нормальной перегрузки, боковой перегрузки,перегрузки по углу атаки и так далее, можно еще долго перечислять из которой можно на прямую вывести аэродинамическое сопротивление

----------

> возвращяясь к предидущей теме, допустим я не нашел не одной формулы перегрузки, нормальной перегрузки, боковой перегрузки,перегрузки по углу атаки и так далее, можно еще долго перечислять из которой можно на прямую вывести аэродинамическое сопротивление


- Я ведь всё "рассказал в стихах", вот в этом посте: *03 Июл 2006 06:08 pm*
вот этой темы:
http://forum.airforce.ru/viewtopic.p...=asc&start=140
Казалось бы всего-то что требуется - мееедленно прочесть и попытаться понять. Если сложно одному - есть ведь папа (чтоб он был здоров!  :D). Он в прошлый раз не соглашался, но наверняка уже передумал!   :Wink:  
Далее в той же теме здесь:  *05 Июл 2006 09:00 am*
Я готов ответить на все неясности, если таковые ещё останутся, но не должно их быть, по идее - там ведь никакой зауми нет, простая механика и аэродинамика...

----------


## juky-puky

*Предыдущий - мой.*  :)

----------


## Жора

Уважаемый админ (или админы, буде таковых много)!
Уберите вы на хрен этот дурацкий режим, не требующий регистрации! Некоторых "гостей" сразу видно по их русофобским высказываниям, некоторых приходится угадывать, но всё равно на форуме появляются одни и те же лица. 
А ещё в отношении ряда из них очень сложно удержаться от соблазна написать что-нибудь нехорошее от имени "гостя".
Может, всё-таки признаем эксперимент неудавшимся?  :Wink:

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Назовите один достоверный источник, в котором написано, что был сбит "Хокай". Книга Жирохова и тем более приведенный сайт таковыми не являются. Про Корею и Вьетнам, кстати, абсолютно голословные утверждения. Реально опубликованы серийные номера почти всех самолетов американцев и их союзников, потерянных по каким-либо причинам в обеих войнах, что нельзя сказать о серийных номерах советских или вьетнамских самолетов. Заявки же ЗРВ СССР и его саттелитов как правило подтверждаются в очень малом проценте случаев, так что случай с "Хокаем" исключительно сомнителен.


Достоверных источников не может быть по определению. Есть источники уважаемые и внушающие доверие. Назовите хоть один такой источник, в котором написано, что НЕ был сбит "Хокай". Не можете? Правильно, потому что все такие источники оговариваются, что "доподлинно - неизвестно". Если бы это было басней, стали бы уважаемые источники её клонировать из поколения в поколение? Думаю, нет.




> Про Корею и Вьетнам, кстати, абсолютно голословные утверждения. Реально опубликованы серийные номера почти всех самолетов американцев и их союзников, потерянных по каким-либо причинам в обеих войнах...


Вы прекрасно знаете, что американцы не засчитывали свои потерянные самолеты как сбитые противником в том случае, если они не падали непосредственно после атаки и в районе атаки. Так что полегче, насчёт голословности...
Подозреваю, что если бы обломки сбитого "Хокая" грохнулись поблизости от родного авианосца, то его легко бы засчитали как вернувшийся на базу, но поврежденный и не подлежащий дальнейшей эксплуатации ;)




> что нельзя сказать о серийных номерах советских или вьетнамских самолетов. Заявки же ЗРВ СССР и его саттелитов как правило подтверждаются в очень малом проценте случаев, так что случай с "Хокаем" исключительно сомнителен


Приведите источник, в котором отражены хотя бы 80% номеров заявленных американцами побед по советским и вьетнамским самолетам. Если не приведёте - придётся признать голословность ваших утверждений. То же самое - по результатам работы ЗРВ.




> - За американский Хокай "зуб на выров" не дам, но сирийские источники по лживости просто равных не имеют.


Уверяю вас, они примерно в одну силу по лживости с израильскими источниками ;)




> - Кто был не дурной и не ленивый, мог по ходу последней войнушки посмотреть, что ни единого неучтённого убитого солдата или офицера в Израиле не бывает.


Кто не совсем уж дурной и умеет думать самостоятельно, понимает, что по ходу последней войнушки можно посмотреть только на то, что было по ходу последней войнушки. 




> - Советские специалисты по РЭБ и сказали...


Специалистов в студию. Кстати, повторю вопрос к Назару: если есть возможность, ответьте, пожалуйста, каков был реальный потенциал пушечных установок и системы управления их огнем на Ту-16?




> Просто "не надо быть кошкой, чтобы нарисовать кошку", - как говорит французская пословица.


Равно как и не надо быть летчиком, чтобы набрехать с три короба, почтенный жук-перд... простите, плавунец :)

----------

> Список потерь авиации США во Вьетнамской войне опубликован в книге "Vietnam Air Losses: USAF, Navy, and Marine Corps Fixed-Wing Aircraft Losses in SE Asia 1961-1973". Там содержится много инфромации, в том числе о том, что ЗРК С-75 сбили 90 самолетов, еще несколько были сбиты "Стрелами".


У меня два вопроса :). 

1) 90? Интересно, кто же сбил все остальные??? Дух Хо Ши Мина? Или чепчиками посшибали?

2) Простите, вы не расскажете, каким образом авторы указанной книги определяли, чем именно был сбит каждый конкретный самолет :)?

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

Это был я, серый волк :). А гость-то крайний, гляжу, спужался и стёр свой пост  :shock: .

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
>  За американский Хокай "зуб на выров" не дам, но сирийские источники по лживости просто равных не имеют.
> 
> 
> Уверяю вас, они примерно в одну силу по лживости с израильскими источниками ;)


- Не надо меня уверять в том, во что никто ни одном нормальном форуме не верит.



> Кто был не дурной и не ленивый, мог по ходу последней войнушки посмотреть, что ни единого неучтённого убитого солдата или офицера в Израиле не бывает.


- Вот и найдите на этом примере чью-то скрытую гибель - как пример? Ничего Вы не найдёте, потому, что нельзя найти то, чего нет.



> Советские специалисты по РЭБ и сказали...


- Поищите специалистов, что у Вас под боком - они Вам скажут то же самое.



> Просто "не надо быть кошкой, чтобы нарисовать кошку", - как говорит французская пословица.


- Волки из породы собачьих - они традиционно и брешут.   :roll:
Пушка для Ту-16:
http://www.airwar.ru/weapon/guns/am-23.html

----------


## Viggen

> У меня два вопроса :). 
> 
> 1) 90? Интересно, кто же сбил все остальные??? Дух Хо Ши Мина? Или чепчиками посшибали?
> 
> 2) Простите, вы не расскажете, каким образом авторы указанной книги определяли, чем именно был сбит каждый конкретный самолет :)?


У меня зато один ответ. Купите книгу.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> - Не надо меня уверять в том, во что никто ни одном нормальном форуме не верит.


То есть практически все российские форумы, очевидно, ненормальные, зато все израильские - образец нормы :)?




> Пушка для Ту-16: 
> http://www.airwar.ru/weapon/guns/am-23.html


Здесь ничего нет о системе наведения и её характеристиках, которые вы обозвали недостаточными для эффективного применения. Ближе к делу, дорогой жук, ближе к делу :)




> У меня зато один ответ. Купите книгу.


Вряд ли там есть ответы на эти вопросы. Иначе б вы не преминули их тут процитировать - не поленились же предыдущие цитаты втиснуть :).

----------


## Viggen

> Это был я, серый волк. А гость-то крайний, гляжу, спужался и стёр свой пост.


После того, как мое сообщение странным образом исчезло, на мой взгляд не без Вашего участия, мне неинтересно с Вами беседовать.




> Вряд ли там есть ответы на эти вопросы. Иначе б вы не преминули их тут процитировать - не поленились же предыдущие цитаты втиснуть :).


Вот выходные данные книги: Vietnam Air Losses, Christopher Michael Hobson, Midland Publishing, 2001 ISBN 1857801156

----------


## juky-puky

> - Не надо меня уверять в том, во что никто ни одном нормальном форуме не верит.
> 			
> 		
> 
> То есть практически все российские форумы, очевидно, ненормальные, зато все израильские - образец нормы :)?


- Я как раз про российские говорю, зайди, например, на Авиабазу:
http://balancer.ru/forum/



> Пушка для Ту-16: 
> http://www.airwar.ru/weapon/guns/am-23.html
> 
> 
> Здесь ничего нет о системе наведения и её характеристиках, которые вы обозвали недостаточными для эффективного применения. Ближе к делу, дорогой жук, ближе к делу :)


- РЛС, которая связана с пушками, маленькая слабенькая, старенькая. Помехозащищённость её близка к абсолютному нулю.  Эффективмая дальность любой авиационной пушки калибра 23 мм - 2 км, это максимум и при очень большом везении.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

[


> - РЛС, которая связана с пушками, маленькая слабенькая, старенькая. Помехозащищённость её близка к абсолютному нулю.  Эффективмая дальность любой авиационной пушки калибра 23 мм - 2 км, это максимум и при очень большом везении.


Ну и что это доказывает? Всё сказанное в равной степени относится и к эффективной дальности пушек истребителей, обеспечивающих ПВО АУГ (причем там калибр поменьше, 20 мм). 
Насчет помехозащищенности так вот огульно судить не стал бы: бомберы должны работать в боевых порядках (вспомните, какие потери несли немецкие истребители, совавшиеся перехватывать группы Б-17 над Германией) с постановщиками помех: когда источники помех супротив Ф-14 отстоят от него на несколько км, а источники помех супротив Ту-16 плавают от них на порядок дальше (дальность пуска ПКР - более чем за 150 км), всё может оказаться не так просто, дорогой жук.

----------


## juky-puky

> [
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				- РЛС, которая связана с пушками, маленькая слабенькая, старенькая. Помехозащищённость её близка к абсолютному нулю.  Эффективмая дальность любой авиационной пушки калибра 23 мм - 2 км, это максимум и при очень большом везении.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ну и что это доказывает? Всё сказанное в равной степени относится и к эффективной дальности пушек истребителей, обеспечивающих ПВО АУГ (причем там калибр поменьше, 20 мм).


- Вот я и не пойму: с чего вообще понадобилось упоминать наличие этих несчастных пушек?  Отбиваться ими от F-14 - только в ПМУ, в условиях отличной видимости.  Потому, что станция индивидуальных помех F-14 забивает хвостовую РЛС начисто. А вот поставить помеху F-14 для Ту-16 - более чем проблематично.



> Насчет помехозащищенности так вот огульно судить не стал бы:


- А я не огульно. Я просто в курсе этих дел. 



> бомберы должны работать в боевых порядках с постановщиками помех: когда источники помех супротив Ф-14 отстоят от него на несколько км, а источники помех супротив Ту-16 плавают от них на порядок дальше...


- Это вдруг с какого бодуна - на порядок дальше? Типичный патруль того времени: EA-6B + 2F-14.  Всего постановщиков помех на авианосце не менее 4-х. Плюс индивидуальные станции помех на каждом F-14.
А во-вторых, сравнивать то, что стояло на Ту-22П с тем, что стояло на EA-6B - просто смешно. 
http://cybernet.boom.ru/avia/plane/model/tu-22p.html
http://www.fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/a.../an-alq-99.htm




> дальность пуска ПКР - более чем за 150 км


- Носители должны были уничтожаться ДО пуска ракет, это категорическое требование. Но даже после пуска для F-14 перехват К-10 и её модификаций труда не составлял - скорости и высоты небольшие... Даже  более поздний вариант Ту-22М3 с Х-22 не был особо страшен F-14 - аппратура и вооружение позволяла перехватывать даже ракеты, идущие на высоте 21 км со скоростью 3600 км/час...




> всё может оказаться не так просто, дорогой жук.


- Вы усложняете сравнительно простые вещи... :twisted:

----------

